# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 8 ..



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

to all  


Happy Chatting 

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Cheers Suzie

hope you're ok - any of your reading predications come true yet? I'm still waiting for my Number 11 bus!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

b3ndy  


nope nothing yet 

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

took me a little while to get that but now I know what you mean!!

How are you Suzie?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

im good thanks   no news really! you?

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

No nowt as usual. Oh decided on a wedding dress and started the prep. My mate is making it for me as her course work for Uni. She is brill at dress making and she isnt charging me a penny


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

wow good stuff  I love weddings 










xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Suzie 
nice to see you hun xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi flower   ditto good to see you 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well girls just had my soup and tinned fruit and my stomach feels ready to burst!  just goes to show that fruit and veg can fill you up!!  i've got a lovely WW bar - rich toffee - to have but having in a bit to stop me being hungry whilst walking around in asda.

oh Sal - mean to say, your tip about peeling the ginger with a spoon worked a treat


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

HI Girls

How are we all today.  God these injections wipe me out, I slept for......wait for it.....wait for it......17 HOURS!!!  OMG can you believe that?  Im ashamed of myself!  I did wake up a few times, went to the loo, straight back to bed again.  Hopefully that was just a one off.  So, Ive not had time to eat yet    Had another perfect dieting day yesterday but still no move on the scales, no idea whats going on.  No movement elsewhere either, still feeling congested today.  Its weigh day tomorrow so please let there be some movement and I might even scrape through with a pound off.

Sal, Bendy & Flower - well done all of you girls for your losses this week, thats fantastic news.  You are all so motivated and fired up, Im so pleased for you all.  I think now that theres a nip in the air and Christmas is just around the corner it really helps to keep us going and on track.  Well done, calorie fat and point free cake all round  

btw....whats this with the no 11 bus??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope things "move" soon Witchie and good luck for weigh in


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well done everyone on the weight loss  

Witchie - 17 hours   wow......you lucky thing    hope things start 'moving' for you soon  

here's a....ahem....bowel movement dance for you!!!!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

haha - maybe I should join in, might help things along


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope it worked Witchie!!!  Was good last night, had 2 fishcakes and peas (no oven chips!) and 2 slices of WW bread so saved lots of points for the weekend.    I'm making two soups tomorrow - chilli & sweetpotatoe and spicy butternut squash again.   for tea tomorrow doing lloyd grossman chicken dopiaza curry (really low fat) with rice and sunday beany quorn bolagnaise 

Brekkie -  2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - WW chicken soup, WW toffee bar, banana
tea - recipe from my WW book, nsang ghia or something or other. basically like a stirfry type thing with prawns and peas etc but you put egg in to make like an egg fried rice.  Having a couple of drinks in our local after work too


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yummy Flower sounds lovely

Witchie - any news  

I lost 1lb this week


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done sarah! 

we're all doing really well at the moment


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done Sarah  Flower  can I come for tea


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

course you can hun 

I will post the recipes next week, keep forgetting my book


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a box set of ww recipe books but I never seem to use them. I always use my Womens Institute books. Yummy soups and dseserts for naughty night and xmas day. Reminds me to sort out our xmas cake this weekend i better get baking or it wont be ready


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think i've got that box set sal do they have something like pasta, spicy, family meals and quick cook or something?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep thats the one. The rosemary conley cook book is quite good too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if you look in those WW ones sal, in the pasta one, there is the recipe for beany bolagnaise, its absolutely lovely and very quick to do.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i will have a look. when dh's tummy is better I will have a go it is xmas cake this weekend with dd. dont know why no one ever eats it all but it is kind of a tradition now.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, i'm sure making it etc is half the fun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - well done on your loss this week - is this you on a 'bikini mission'?? 

oooh that beany bolognaise sounds ....better than the kidney bean curry that i had to make last night - i didn't even end up following the recipe coz it tasted sooooo bland - I had to add LOADS of extra spices to make it even edible!! 

Witchie - take a look at this - it might help explain the Number 11 bus thing a bit better!!http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.0


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - from what i can remember from memory you brown off mince (or quorn mince) and onions and add worcester sauce, vegetable or chicken stock, tin of baked beans, tin of chopped toms, pinch of mixed herbs - bring to the boil and simmer until its at a consistency you want. meanwhile boil some pasta and stir through at the end. voila!  its great, and lovely the next day too.  think i've remembered all the ingredients!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i know i'm doing tesco gi - but how many points is a serving of this on WW then?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh yeah so you are hun.  an average portion is 4½ i think but i usually put about 6 as i tend to put extra pasta in.  i usually double it all up so have a 2nd portion for lunch the next day.
don't think it looks a bit watery at first when you add the beans, toms and stock as it will be but it soon thickens out. i usually leave it on the hob for about 20 mins.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

making my mouth water already


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

let me know if you do it and if you like it.  i hope i havent missed any ingredients out!! if sal comes back on ask her to check the WW box set of recipie books !

BE GOOD GIRLS !!!!!!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well feeling a bit   today.  Am struggling along on an ultra strict SF diet and once again only lost a pound this week.  I know I know a pound is a pound but considering how little I eat I was definitely expecting more.  I think its time for me to up the activity level as Im sure that would make a big difference seeing as how I do none at the moment    Just out of curiosity I did retake my measurements, I last did them 2 weeks ago and have lost 0.25 in off my biceps, 1.25 in off my waist and 0.5 in off my calfs, everything else stayed the same apart from my (.)(.)s which have curiously GAINED an inch!    whats all that about then?  Anyway, at least Ive lost a couple of inches even if I didnt lose much weight.  So, back to the gym with me then next week for definite.

Sarah - good news you losing a pound, all that healthy eating is really paying off for you.

Flower - I wish I liked spicey food, your menus sound gorgeous but Im a real lightweight when it comes to spices    Keep up the good work hun, your on course for another good loss at next weigh in!

b3ndy -   I must have a one track mind, I thought the no 11 bus thing was rude, maybe something like \ / if you get my drift    I need to get out more!! sorry to lower the tone!! haha  btw I was looking at that ediets thing the other day and cant you choose from about 10 diets to follow?  When I looked they had GI, mediteranean, low carb, high protein etc etc type plans.  Are you able to switch plans or do you have to stick with the one you pick at the beginning?

Sal - whats up with DH's tum?  Is he feeling poorly?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls....had a crappy eating week....been so busy it been hard to eat properly. But after St M's appt where she told me my cholesterol is high I've got to start taking this seriously. Not   tonight....

Back properly on Monday when my new regime starts... sounds like you've all been doing well.  Missed you all lots.

K
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

I'm back!!  Got back from hols yesterday morning, had a lovely relaxing time. We were staying on a tiny private island just of the coast of Antigua, it was so quiet and secluded and we had a wonderful time.  

I relaxed so much I didn't even think about the 2ww and didn't have a clue what cd I was on until about an hour ago when the witch arrived    Am feeling a pretty gutted as this was probably my last go at clomid so this month I will be completely drug free.  Am seeing my consultant on Tuesday so should have a new plan of action then.  In some ways I'm glad its over with clomid as I don't think its been a great drug for me - I have had terrible mood swings and have been very emotional pretty much all of the time, I seem to be in tears more or less every day.  It has taken its toll on me and DH so I am hoping I can start to feel a bit more like my old self again soon.  Anyway we'll see what the doctor suggests and take it from there I guess.

Well the diet went out of the window, pretty much as soon as I got on the plane - I haven't eaten many bad things but I have been eating loads more than usual, plus I have had lots of wine and a few cocktails so I am dreading getting on the scales this week!!!

Hope you girls have all been good.  Haven't really had time to read the posts yet but will catch up tomorrow.

Jane xxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you were all good this weekend 

Another good weekend for me dietwise.  Decided to start going back to the gym so tomorrow I will be dusting off the joggies and trainers and getting my butt onto that treadmill!  Ive got to get up early anyway as my new book should arrive tomorrow so may as well go to the gym after.  Plus, it will take my mind off my scan which is due Tuesday morning, and of course I will go to the gym after that as well    Boy Im gonna hurt this week with all this exercise!

Janie- welcome back hun!  your holiday sounds wonderful, its probably just what you needed.  Dont worry too much about being good, its not every day you go to Antigua on holiday   Plenty time to get back on track now that your back.  Also, dont worry too much about this being your last clomid cycle.  There are other options available such as injectables, just PM me if you need more info on that   sorry the witch got you hun but, on the plus side, at least she stayed away long enough for you to enjoy your holiday.

Kerry - good to hear from you hun   Did you post about your consultant appointment at St M?  If so I must have missed it.  Bummer about your cholesterol however, your new low fat diet should help sort that out before too long.  Good luck starting back on track tomorrow, at least you have your focus back after your week off.

Take care girls, check back in with you tomorrow afternoon xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I was good!!!! And yesterday I did somuch exercise gardening and cycling i am quite confident on a loss this week.  How did the rest of you get on??

Sal x

Welcome back Janie. Glad you had a good time chick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies  

Janie - welcome back. your hols sound perfect, I could do with that.  I'm one day late with AF, should arrive today, so we'll be cycle buddies

I've been good except one small slip up last night when i had a bit of wensledale cheese with cranberries. other than that stuck to my recipes as planned and made 2 big batches of soup that will last me through the week.  I've brought my WW book in so if i get time later i will copy some of the things I've been making for you. 

I need AF to come to get rid of some bloat before weigh in on Weds

brekkie - 2 weetabix
lunch - home-made roasted butternut squash soup
tea - quorn chilli sausages with cous cous and roasted veggies


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

talking of bloat. I have been drinking green tea and it seems to be shifting mine. I cant remeber where I read about it but I thought I would give it a try and it seems to be working


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

suppose to be good in weight loss Sal but I think I read somewhere (maybe on the prenatal board) that you shouldnt have it when ttc?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it tastes like dishwater but it is helping the old water retention.  I got the green tea with apple and pear. and the way we are going at the minute I dont hink we will ever be trying ttc again


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats good then if its shifts bloat.  i seem to be living on pepperming tea!

awww chick, really?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I refuse to let it get to me though. I will sort my life out and out me and dd first. It is about time


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Meant to say Kerry, I was in asda on thursday and looked in the vegetarian bit of the frozen section and they have brought out quorn beef substitute (like the quorn chicken one).  Not worked out the points but the cals and fat look low    Might be nice in a stir fry

Had the lloyd grossman jar of dopiaza curry sauce on Saturday, its gorgeous!  It says to cook on the hob but i bunged two chicken breasts in a casserole dish, poored on the sauce and did for about an hour. easy peasy!  and low fat too!

Got a hectic weekend coming up and i hope my diet stays on track.  What I've decided is this.  We have two meals out, one for SIL birthday and one for cousin birthday.   The SIL one at the moment is gonna be a pub type restaurant and cousin is italian.  Now Italian is my favourite and I know I will struggle so I'm gonna have a good meal for the SIL one - chicken or fish and veg or something and have what I want at the Italian as a treat!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sounds like a plan. If your good at one then you can aford to treat yourself at the other


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah thats what i thought. And I wont have a dessert probably as starters are more my thing but it will be a drunken night (the italian one) as it always is!  The other thing is that dh said we can afford to restart my gym membership so if AF comes today/tomorrow I'm gonna go and rejoin and then I can work off anything I have!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I find that if I know I am going to be bad I do a little extra then it compensates!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah thats true


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, having quorn sweet chilli sausages tonight, not had them yet. my neighbour brought me one round too that had ricotta and spinach in or something or other, very tasty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Spag bol for tea for me and dd. Made with turkey mince and low fat dolmio and loads veggies. One of the mums has just given me some birthday cake and I am going to be good and give it to my mum and let dd eat the rest!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done Sal, stay strong   step away from the cake!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

I wonder if you can help me out.  Ive decided that Im going to go for a meal for my birthday after all, I think I need it!  Have decided to go Greek as ive never eaten greek food before and Ive found a review of a great restaurant not too far with plenty of choices.  The thing is, having never eaten greek before I havent a clue whats in most dishes and whats healthy and whats not. 

The problem I have is im not a fish eater really.  I also cant eat anything with peppers or mushrooms or anything spicey!  With that in mind, anyone got any idea what would be a good choice to eat?  Its at times like this I wish I wasnt such a fussy eater then I could eat anything!

Also, any greek desserts that are nice but not too sinful?  The website for the restaurant doesnt show dessert menu so dont know what to expect.  Maybe better not to have one?  But will the willpower hold? lol

Any tips you can give me greatly appreciated! xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Witchie

When's your b'day - or have you already had it?
I've just had a chat with dh (as he worked near Athens for 6 months a few years back) he recommended slouvaki (kebabs basically) and they normally do chicken or lamb...you could have that with plain rice, or even a greek salad (minus the oil) the only thing that stumped us was desert....then I went onto my Tesco GI diet site and they had some tips on healthy eating in Greek restaurants so thought I'd copy and paste for you!

Healthy Choices

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Starters 
Tabouli or taboulleh, a salad made with cracked (bulghar) wheat and chopped vegetables 
Greek salad without the feta cheese and olives and dressing or oil served on the side 

Main Courses 
Soulvaki or kebabs. Chicken kebabs are lower in fat and calories than lamb or pork 
Skewered meats 
Grilled, roast or baked chicken and fish 

Desserts 
Seasonal fresh fruit 





Foods to avoid

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Starters 
Stuffed vine leaves known as dolmades 
Savoury filo rolls 
Deep fried squid or calamari 
Cheese 

Main Courses 
Spanokopeta, a spinach pie made with feta cheese and eggs 
Moussaka, an aubergine casserole containing minced meat, fried aubergine and béchamel sauce 
Gyros or pitta sandwiches containing minced meat 
Tyropita, a Greek cheese pie 

Desserts 
Pastries made with filo dough 
Fried pastries 
Cakes made with yoghurt and syrup 
Nut cookies 
For more information on Greek cookery, go to:

www.greekcuisine.com/ 

I've just come back from my appt with new NHS consultant - in fact this was an 'initial chat' with subfertility nurse..and bmi was brought up...i'm only JUST into the 30 bmi range but promised her I would shed some more pounds before my next appt in 4-6 weeks, so I'm feeling very fired up right now.

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy that really helps.  Thankfully the things on the avoid list are things I dont like anyway (apart from desserts, I like most fattening sweet things! lol)

My birthday is on Saturday, will be 36.  Incidentally i will also be ovulating around that time too so maybe fate might surprise me this month?  Feeling hopeful for now anyway.

Thats great that your BMI is almost where you need it to be.  Time to be strict and just knuckle down.  6 weeks is no time at all.  When I started the slimfast I lost 16lbs in 5 weeks, which is more than 1 whole BMI point and if I can do it anyone can! lol  Good luck with the diet for next appointment.  Hopefully it will help keep you focused.

My NHS consultants scales weigh 7lbs heavy so although Im technically only 5lbs away from BMI 30 I need to lose 12lbs for the consultant to take it as BMI 30 - so annoying but actually better for me as I will be in the 29s by then which is even better for successful treatment.

Didnt make it to the gym today - didnt sleep last night so used today to catch up - me bad.  Got scan tomorrow morning so might get DH to drop me straight off at the gym then I have no excuses!

Take care and good luck! xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya witchie

the greek kebabs are lovely and like B3ndy says have them with a salad. I love Stifado, it is slow baked lamb with onions and toms and it to die for but not very good in fat. Just have whatever you want in moderation.

i have just come in from my bike ride. I feel much healthier now than before and it helped with the old congestion if you know what i mean!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I was extra good last night. 

I have decided I am going to be a saint for the next week and a half before I go away then I can treat myself then back at it until Egytp. I have to give myself goals or else it all goes to pot!!

Brekkie    Wheataflakes dried friut skim milk
Lunch      Salad, yoghurt friut
Dinner ww cottage pie veggies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
I agree Witchie, they do nice chicken kebab type things and the feta salads and pitta breads.  I wouldnt worry too much hun you can have a treat especially for your birthday.  Just do a bit of exercise   to burn any excess off 

Was starving last night and waiting for dh to come home from gym so just had some chicken and a piece of WW bread.   then had quorn sausage, couscous and roasted peppers!

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - home made butternut Sq soup, raspberries with fat free plain yogurt
tea - WW chicken and leek cottage pie

if i dont come on AF today my AF bloat is gonna be huge for weigh in tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

but just imagine hpow much more you will loose next week when or if af arrives


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats true !  I will just not have to be too disappointed tomorrow when I havent lost or put on


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you never know you might of lost!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

maybe 
if AF comes today i might be able to shift a bit of bloat


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

drink loads of water today and try and shift it that way. My reflexoligist swear by drinking more.  i must admit though it does work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes I will, just having a cup of tea then its onto the water!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had my green tea thismorning but I dont think I am going to have it first thing anymore. It keeps knocking me sick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

try it after your lunch or something hun


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I read the box and it said to enjoy from mid morning. I dont think it is meant to be drank at 6am


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh dear


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thats me all over.  Read the insturctions after i have drunk it.  Never mind back to normal from tomorrow. It tastes like dish water anyway i think I prefer the bloating


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

do you like peppermint tea?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

never tried it. I am not a big afn of hot drinks really I was just trying to see if something other than the water tablets could help with the old bloating. I get it all the time not just at af. But afetr all these years I should be used to it by now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its worth a try, bit strange a first but it definitely helps bloating/wind/digestion


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I might give it a go. It cant be any worse than the green tea


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah get some.  The Twinnings one is nice but asda/tesco etc do their own brand.  I leave the tea bag in the cup whilst drinking as it gets stronger over time


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I had a blip yesterday, but I did go to class at the gym so should be OK. Didn't really take my tablets last week, and did experience nasty oily bum after eating a small baguette with low fat laughing cow cheese??! Weird   Not nice, don't want to repeat that! DH is worried about me not sticking to healthy diet, especially with regards to my cholesterol level. I've got to good. I'm due at the nurse in two weeks for weigh in and BP check, not going to have lost any at this rate! I was dead on 13st at the weekend, but its constantly changing.

Sounds like we're all fired up again! I need to star cooking more. Might do spag bol or chili tonight...or cottage pie.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

go for it Kerry, you can do sweetie!!

The italian were at on Saturday is a set menu and nothing on it is healthy, so glad i decided to have that as my treat night!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

don't feel too   Kerry - I was a bit of a   at the weekend too - had a milky bar chunky on Sat and a frys choc orange creme bar on Sun (I was feeling   being at work) so I don't think i'll have lost this week
I have to say I'm not sure I'd recommend this diet - it's a bit boring and I'm not sure I can swap to their other choices yet - think i'll have a nose around the site laters after I've painted my bathroom window (YES STILL PAINTING - grrrrrrrrrrrrrr)

Keep up the good work though girls - here's to Christmas parties and little black numbers!!

  

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

AF is here and i need chocolate !!!!!!!

on the good side, some of my bloat should be gone for weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmm..Fry's chocolate Orange


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chocolate


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm gonna get a bar


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Do it Flower - make it a family bar if you feel like it hon - I'd feel like it!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I feel like an extended family bar!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

hello diet buddies

Have still not had time to read through the posts yet, its hectic at work since I got back.

Got on the scales this morning and I have gained 2lbs while I was on holiday, never mind it was well worth it and to be honest I thought I would have put more weight on.

Flower so sorry AF has arrived  

Witchie - thanks for the offer for info on the injectables, I'll let you know what the consultant recommends.

I am starving today, all this talk of chocolate.....mmmmm, there are some chocolate buttons in the fridge and I might well be tempted later.

Will catch up properly later, promise.

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

2 lb well done Janie. I will probably put on about a stone when I go away . I have a big box of choccies for the plane already


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

2lb is VERy respectable Janie - I put on a half stone when I came back from our 3 week honeymoon!! (I have a relative who put on a stone during her fortnight honeymoon!!)

Sal    at the box of choccies - is this for Egypt or Hastings?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

both I have 2

A big box of M and S belgian ones for the plane and a very large bag of cadburys chocolate eclaires for the car journey to Hastings to pays to be prepared


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm surprised to be honest - I didn't stop eating (or drinking  ), but I did swim and walk a lot so maybe that helped.

I'll have log off now as I have so much work to catch up with and I have to leave at 3 for the clinic appointment.

Have a good day everyone.

Jane xx

Sal


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good luck at the clinic Janie


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at the two lots Sal!!

Janie -    for your appt this afternoon hon!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well I am going on 2 holidays and Hastings is a very long drive from here


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck Janie and 2lbs is nothing.  i put 4lbs on at xmas!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello girls

Well after my scan this morning I decided some retail therapy was in order    any excuse eh?  Anyway, wandered around for ages without picking anything up then went into M&S and they had loads of stuff in the sale.  Most of it was a bit naff, too old for me, but I did manage to pick up a pair of jeans and a shirt to try.  Picked up the 18 jeans and an 18 & 20 shirt (one of those crinkly white patterned fitted shirts that seem to be everywhere).  My b00bs are so big I knew I would probably be wishful thinking at an 18 top.  ANyway, got to the changing room and the jeans were not only too long in the leg (they were marked medium length) but were too big!  You know how jeans should be a little on the tight side when you first put them on (not so they cut you in half mind) as they loosen off over the day?  Well these felt like your old comfy jeans, OMG 18 in M&S that was too big!!    As for the shirt, well I tried on the 18 first and it actually fits!  Its very snug (but probably cos Im still wearing same bra as I was wearing nearly 4 stones ago!!   ) but looks nice with the tighter fit as makes me look slimmer.  I also bought a winter jacket/coat as well but that wasnt in the sale.  So in all bought a shirt for £9 (reduced from £25 i think), left the jeans, bought 2 slinky nighties at £3 each (reduced from £20 each) and the coat which was £50 but hey, I saved on the other stuff right, so its practically free  

Feeling very pleased that I can actually fit a size 18 in a high street store thats not Evans!  That has to qualify for an NSV dont you think?  Am chuffed to bits.  Normally I hate shopping as I can never find anything but I can see that it wont be too long before I actually become a shopaholic! lol  Just dont let me near Monsoon, I love their stuff, pity (or maybe just as well) I cant afford it  

Flower - Hows things with you hun?  I see the diet is going strong, your doing great.  Sorry the witch got you though  

Sal -   at the choccies - a girl after my own heart!  About the green tea, I know you said earlier your practically not TTC any more anyway, but green tea actually hinders the absorption of folic acid which is why its not recommended when ttc or in early pregnancy.  Just in case you wondered what the reason was.  Not tried the peppermint tea that flower suggested, im not into herbal stuff, have tassimo will drink copious cups of twinings tea!  me bad 

Janie - wow 2lbs is nothing hun, you did good not to gain more.  Hope the consultants appt went ok  

b3ndy - sorry the diet plan is getting you down.  If you are bored already I would say its time to look at something else.  Its hard enough being strict with yourself if your bored with your food choices.  Does sound a bit samey right enough.  Have you had a look at the magazine Diet Now this month?  Lots of diet plans and ideas in there, might be worth a look?

Kerry - oooohhh  oily bum, told you it wasnt very nice    Oh well, look at it this way, at least you will take the tablets and that will make you make good food choices so as not to repeat the episode!   They have probably given you loads of tips on lowering your cholesterol at the clinic but eat lots of oats and wholegrains, I believe those can really help bring the levels down.  Try not to panic though, if you cut down on the bad fats, incorporate some good fats into your diet and eat lots of fresh fruit, veg, lean meat, fish, beans and pulses you will have that cholesterol level down before you know it.  Good luck hun.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Witchie...what a great shopping trip and how motivating to be able to get into a small size, and in M&S too - their sizes are usually rubbish! Well done you. I bought  a nice top in there on Friday in the sale. Its brown and white floaty with a brown vest underneath. Also found a lovely coat in Tesco - Florence & Fred - that I think DH is buying me for my birthday - hopefully in a 14!

They didn't give me any tips for lowering my cholesterol! I was quite surprised. I need to shop so will stock up on healthy things then. Need help though....got to get cooking healthy recipes.

Flower..what was the sausage chili thing you mentioned?

Might make something with quorn tonight, I'm sure DH will eat it! He'd better  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just doing my dinner. I resisted dd's left over pizza which smelt really nice but i put it in the bin. Now that was strong for me I always used to eat her left overs


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Pizza mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I lurve pizza

but i have cut up so much green cabbage I couldnt get it all in the pan. I do love cabbage aswell so I suppose I am having the best of both worlds. No cycling tonight though it is chucking it down. So an early night and finish my book me thinks


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

resistingthe retail therapy sounds great - well done you for getting into the smaller sizes at M&S

Kerry - Hi, where have you been?? Missed you  

Sal - well done on resisting dd's pizza

Flower - hope you are feeling better by the time you read this  

Hi B3ndy - how are you?

Well the appointment went well (I think).  Doctor has taken me off Clomid forever, he said its not working for me and he doesn't think its worth increasing the dose.  I am having this month drug free except for Met and then next cycle I am starting injections  .  DH nearly fell of his chair when it was suggested that he does the injections - he is terrified of needles!!  Witchie, did you do yours yourself?, Does it hurt much??  Am not certain what the drugs are, the Dr. said I would have to do injections for around 10-12 days and they are FSH, the same as the ones when you have with IVF but a lower dose and then I have one injection to make me ovulate and I will have to have scans throughout to check how things are going.

The plan is to try one month of this (Nov) and if we have no luck we are doing IUI with these injections in December and if that doesn't work its IVF in the New Year, I feel quite scared by it all to be honest but I'm glad we have a plan of action now.

Now I'm off Clomid, would it be ok for me to come and join you girls on the oldies thread??

Catch up with you tomorrow.  Oh forgot to add that the diet is not going well - we went to Felicini's for dinner on the way back from the clinic, had sea bass but then scoffed half of DH's cheesecake!

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya diet buddies

Witchie - great news on the shopping front!  I could have cried recently when i got a top in a size 14!   I've gone down 2 sizes on top but one on the bottom - i have a big ass  !!

Janie - wow your appt was interesting.  Sounds like things are moving forward, I'm sure the excitement will take over any worries you have   course you can join us on oldies, the main reason we did it is that we've been here for ages, I've been on clomid since Jan 05, and sometimes its good to chat to those who havent had clomid work or who have been on it a long time if you know what i mean, otherwise we'd probably dampen the newbies enthusiasm if that makes sense.

Weigh in tonight   I'm very annoyed because I have been good enough for a weight loss but the AF bloat is huge.  I'll just have to not be disappointed and wait till next week.

Witchie - you coming on our meet on 11th?   Should be good, i can't wait to meet you all.

Kerry - they are sweet chilli quorn sausages I had, I had them with cous cous and roasted peppers and toms done in the oven.  was yummy!

Brekkie - WW toast 
tea - tin of WW soup - tangy tomato and rice
tea - naughty night  after weigh in!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Jane you are woman after my own heart i could kill for cheesecake that is my absolute fave!!!
Dont worry about the injections. Once you have done one they get alot easier. I had to inject 4 times a day whilst carrying dd and I am such a wuss

I was nearly good last night. I had my healthy tea but then about 8pm had a fry turkish delight. which was only 3g fat and 186 caloires so it was a healthy treat if there is sucha thing. 

sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG I love Giliian Mckeith's recipes!!!!  

Monday DH made...salmon on a bed of leeks and spinach with garlic, olive oil and ginger dressing 

and last night we had poached chicken with beansprouts, celery, watercress, mushrooms, coriander, ginger and leek.  (it was a bit like a chinese soup and I have leftovers for lunch!!!!!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

actually they dont sound at all bad hun!!  i didnt think Gillian Mc did such stuff !!!  post the recipes when you get time x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah, those recipes sounds really good, I didn't know she did stuff like that either.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Will post them when I get a minute!!!!

Did anyone see Supernanny last night.....  little boy that couldn't eat!!!!!  (sorry Janie BUT you reminded me of it!!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I Sky+ it...will watch later when DH watches footie.

I was OK last night, although I think I have pre-AF munchies. Week before she's due I always get them! For tea I had veggie lasagna with some of the micro-steam veggies. then craved sugar so had some rock (am I 8??!!) Found it in the cupboard, and it was soft! Amazing what we'll do for a fix   But I did make quorn chill last night for tonight, and DH said he'd eat it too. I will get some low fat garlic bread and made veggie rice too. Mmmmm...^eatpie^

Sarah...recipes sound lovely!

Janie...excellent that you have a plan hun. And you'll be fine injecting I'm sure, all be worth it for it works! Are you at CARE? Come join us on the Oldies thread hun.

Flower....I'm sure weigh in will be fine hun. I'm considering joining again to make me eat low fat whilst I'm on Xenical. I will look out for the chili quorn sausages.

Sal...Turkish Delight is fine, low fat snack!

Brekkiw...cheerios and 1 slice toast with marm, no spread
Lunch...JP with LF cottage cheese w/pineapple.
Tea...quorn chili with veg rice and LF garlic bread.

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah  , everyone says I look like suppernanny!  Although I have had my hair cut short now so I look a bit different!

I didn't watch it last night.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - small tip for you. i've started making my own garlic bread, that way you can use lower fat bread or small baguettes (part baked are good) and chop some garlic and mix with low fat margarine, spread on and sprinkle on some mixed herbs.  Much tastier than the pre-bought low fat versions


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...nice piccie hun  

Flower...I will try that instead then hun, thanks.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm Garlic bread....where do you want recipes posted here or on the other thread.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

either hun, recipe one might be good

i love garlic bread! i make it with loads of garlic, its not everyones cup of tea but both me and dh like it!!

this WW soup is nice, nice and thick. the new ones they have out are much better than the usual watery ones


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not seen the new ones. Are they in tins?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah Kerry, this one is tangy tomato with rice but its actually quite spicy, the rice is like risotto rice and its very filling!  the do another one which i cant remember now but thats nice too.  remember the ones they used to have which were really watery but granted they were only ½ point some of them! this one is 1½.  
just had a pile of raspberries with fat free plain yogurt on too. stuffed!  nothing now till after weigh in!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dh says we can afford for me to re-join the gym which is good so gonna go there in the next few days, probably sunday/monday and get back.  I've missed swimming more than anything


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Soups sound nice, and worth 11/2 points if they fill you up. Will have a look when I go shopping. Good news about the gym hun.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am starving!! We have some people coming in for lunch so we have a small buffet thing, cant wait to get stuck into it.  The diet is not going too well, and I'm going to London tomorrow with work for a couple of days so will no doubt involve eating out.  Will have to get back on the wagon after the weekend.

Flower - good news on the gym.

Kerry the piccie was from hols, thought it was time for a change!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

had a nice ready meal last night too kerry, its a new WW chilled one.  chicken and leek pie, it had chunks of chicken in with mashed pot and cheese on the top - 6 points x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had a ww cottage pie last night that wasnt to bad. I did have loads of cabbage ,brocolli and carrot with it. filled me up a treat then settled down to watch Pretty Woman eat my turkish deliaght and do more perving over richard Gere


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Janie - have some fun this week and get started next week  

just posted my recipes if anyone interested.......

Today -
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Aromatic Poached Chicken (left over from last night )
Dinner - not sure BUT something Gillian Mckeith probably


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah - where are the recipes posted?

Yes, I'm still sort of in the holiday mood so will get back to it next week.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

there's a separate thread Janie for recipes 

Sarah - will be interested to see if it leads to a weight loss


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Alll sounding very   chicks

 for weigh in tonight Flower - got mine in the am. Reckon I've stayed the same as I've had a few   treats this week to relieve the boredom of this diet....so had a peruse on their site last night and they actually do a WW type points counting one - think that's more my bag - so going to try that for a week next week. That's one good thing about joining this ediets is that they have such a huge range of diets you can swap to (only found that out last night! i thought once you joined on one type that was it!! it would have helped if I'd have read stuff properly  )


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Aahh found the thread, the recipes looks really yummy and quite easy too.

Good luck for weigh in flower and b3ndy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks I think I'll need it.  Really bloated and things aren't moving today if you catch my drift. Damn AF !

good luck B3ndy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

glad you found them Janie...... 

Flower - shall I do a 'get things moving dance for you '

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yes please but hurry up i'm leaving work in half an hour!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wow, I dont know if its the injections but Im exhausted today.  Just slept for 12 hours would you believe!  mind you, I was up half the night finishing my new book which was amazing so it was worth it 

Another good day on the diet yesterday.  A bit disappointed as at the weekend I went to sainsburys for a change rather than tesco.  Got all my fruit from there but had to go to tesco anyway for the ready meals as didnt like the sainsburys ones.  Besides, theres are only 400g, wws are only 320g and tesco healthy meals are 450g so you get more food for your calories!  me not stupid    Anyway, back to the fruit.  Its tiny!  The gala apples look like ping pong balls (DHs observation), the grapes are ok but you defo have to wash them first (me naughty dont usually wash fruit first) which is a pain.  The clementines are ok though, at least thats something, just not the type of food you can eat at the computer though.

Flower - good luck for weigh in tonight hun, I bet you've lost youve been so good    And yes, im coming on your meet up, cant wait!  Will still be dieting though (as am at top of waiting list already just weight holding me back from IUI) so dont let me stray too much    Will still have a good time though, am really looking forward to it.

Kerry - I find it hard not nibblin when AF is due, but just have lots of grapes around as they are really sweet so only allow myself to munch on them, at least its not as much damage in terms of calories.  Hope you can defeat the TOTM munchies hun.

Janie - i will PM you about the injections hun, but dont worry, they are a piece of cake honestly 

Sarah - you are so lucky that you DH will cook, my DH can only reheat a ready meal (which is fine since thats all I eat these days) but cant cook from scratch.  Maybe I should send him down to yours for a few lessons  

B3ndy - glad you got the diet switching sussed.  I was wondering as when I checked last weekend they had loads of diet plans on there, would have been a bit of a con if you couldnt have switched.  Good luck with your new choice.  At least you can keep swapping till you find one you like!  

Sal - your treat wouldnt do me, if I crave chocolate it has to be exactly that, all chocolate!  Turkish delight is far too healthy a choccie option for me to like it    Well done you though on picking something not too damaging.  The good think with TD is you cant wolf it down as its so sickly sweet so lasts longer too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Witchie glad your coming.  Were going Est Est Est so you can have a nice salad or tomato based pasta or something   failing that walk it off round the shops after


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Gosh Witchie another monster sleep....I am so jealous  

Flower 
Hope this gets things moving


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you!!   I hope it doesnt hit in on my 45 mins drive now !!!

Witchie - 12 hours.  Mmmmm bliss 

see ya girls be good! xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm off too in a mo.  I'm not around now for a few days as I'm going to London tomorrow until Friday night.

Be good girls.

Witchie, thanks for the reassurance on the injections - I am very jealous about your sleep-a-thon, could really do with one of those at the moment as I am still a bit jet-lagged.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Met  strikes again! JP for lunch, not good! And didn't have Met at lunch as back on 1000mg so only 2 a day. Bloody stuff!

Flower...good luck for weigh in hun.

Witchie....I'm never impressed with Sainsbury's fruit and veg, not much choice and like you say needs washing. TEsco is always good. As is Morrisons.

Sarah...loving the dance!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Decided to be brave and post my side by side "before and after" diet pic!  Its really small so you probably cant make it out too well but on one side is me on Christmas day last year and the other pic was taken last week.  Thought it would help me to stay focused on my goal.  Maybe you girls could do same?  If any of you want to, but dont know how, send over a couple pics and I will do it for you   I have too much time on my hands anyway!!  

Flower - am looking forward to est est est.  Had a quick peek at their online menu (dont have trafford centre listed though) and there are some nice healthy pasta dishes I can have.

Kerry - yep, totally agree, sticking with tesco from now on, Ive learned my lesson!

Sarah - to be honest, I always feel MORE tired after sleeping that long than if I get up at the usual time.  Mind you, I take some medication which always makes it hard for me to get up in the morning but when I use the injections it seems to compound the problem!

Janie - sent you a PM re the injectables, hope it makes sense!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a fabulous picture hun! You look wonderful! Nice for you to be able to see the difference, great motivator!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Witchie - I am loving that pic hun (what a great idea!!!)  I love your hair now BTW  

Had a another delish dinner last night (gonna post recipe on other thread....and also made carrot and almond soup.........)  

How did weigh in's go?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments about my photo girls    I have this photo on my desktop so I see it every day and it really helps to keep me on track.

Another good dieting day yesterday.  Nipped to Tesco last night and stocked up on some apples (had sainsburys gala apples and they are tiny) so am back to my usual large size apples now    Not much else to report, all quiet here, how are you all doing?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies  

Witchie - loving the picture! What a great idea!  You look lovely   And familiar actually, are you sure we have never met?!

Well I stayed the same at WW   I definitely deserved a weight loss no doubt about it so its obviously down to AF.  Was so bloated and things hadnt moved last night so I guess I should be pleased that I hadnt put on.   Things have moved this morning (SORRY!!! ha ha) and I feel much less bloated.   

Problem now is SIL birthday on Friday is either Chinese or Indian (I hoped it was gonna be a pub type place so i could just have chicken and veg or something) and saturdays meal is Italian (already picked my choices from set menu - all the starters were fattening so having camembert cheese - v.bad then a veggie pasta in tom sauce which should be ok, and I wont have a dessert).  I'm gonna have to be VERY good all the other days in the week.

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch -home made sweet potatoe and chilli soup
tea - salmon and veg


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ps. kerry i didnt realise you were on Met still  so you taking that and the Xenical then?  I bet you dont know whether your coming or going?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Witchie - you are up early  

Flower - If its chinese have some thing like stir fried veggies OR Chicken and pineapple.....Indian stick to 'dry food' like Chicken Tikka.......(I know you probably already know this!!!!)

Mmmm I could eat Chicken Tikka now!!!!!

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt and fruit
Lunch - Brown Rice with onion and tomatos
Dinner - Something with chicken (probably poached chicken with veggies!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i was thinking chicken and pineapple and dried indian chicken. but you know when i get there it will be sweet and sour or chicken rogan josh    !!!!   I just know that the night out on saturday to the italian is gonna be a very drunken affair, were off into town after (20 of us) so I'll have to try and dance some of the booze off!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

2 lb off. 1 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!

Flower try a chicken shashlick at the indian. It is like chicken and veggies in spices served on a skillett. Really yummy or rogan josh ist to bad just as long as you stay away from the creamy sauces.

I qwas bad yesterday dh took me for lunch and I had a cheese mushroom tom and onion melt on a baguette with chips and salad. Very bad me!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmm that sounds nice Sal   Well done another 2lb off   What a woman!! xxx

i had my naughty night last night, i always do after weigh in. had french stick with cheese and chutney, pringles and a vanilla slice


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well I was ok..although I did ahve a gass of red wine!   Chili was lovely, and DH liked it too...he had seconds!

Flower....yellow bean sauce is very low fat, nice with chicken! Sorry you didn't lose but I'm sure it catch up next week and you'll lose lots

Sarah...this GMK diet sounds good...might get the book!

Sal...well done you! 1lb to go you luck girl!

Witchie...glad your doing well hun.

Today:
Cheerios & 1 toast with marg
Soup
Not sure whats for tea...going to mum's

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done Sal!!!!    But naughty you with lunch yesterday...BUT its still working and you can have a treat now and agin!!!!!  

Flower - MMm yes Sal is right Chicken Shashlick  is yummy!!!!  Just try and have a water inbetween drinks and drink something like vodka and diet coke  

Kerry - JMK book is good....don't get me wrong their are loads of rank stuff in it BUT some of it is delish!!!  Gonna post those recipes later too.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have that book too never really read the recipies I might have a little look


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...forgot to say yes still on Met as well althoug lower dose...certainly not thebest combination!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Another pound off for me!! relieved coz this particular diet is sooooooooooo boring and i've cheated a fair bit with choc this week ....still i've switched to their version of 'points' so will see how that goes this week

Flower - do feel too bad at staying the same this week hon - like you say there's the af bloat and 'other stuff' so you've done well!!

 on your loss this week Sal - wow so near to your goal - brilliant!!

Witchie - LOVING the piccy!! you look FAB!

Sarah - hows the gillian mcKeith fest going?

Kerry - when's your weigh in chuck?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done B3ndy

Flower sorry only just read back. Like you thought probably af bloat. I can put on a stone pre af. Next week should be a good loss dont loose that thought chick and stay motivated


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done B3ndy and thanks girls.

yikes Kerry  what combination!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done B3ndy...your doing really well.

My weigh in is MOnday and I really hope I go below 13st this week! That would really spur me on! I think I need new scales!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Stand back she is gonna blow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck for Monday Kerry.

i might be changing my day for WW, gonna have a look on their site.  our class is closing and moving to the later time - 6pm but i like going at the 4.30 one straight from work so i might see if there is another at that time


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just checked my BMI 27.2 still overweight by a stone but I dodnt care now. If I lost another stone I would be about a size 8 and with me being tall I wouldnt feel nice. So I amgoing to be a stone overweight and happy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds good to me Sal, thats a healthy BMI hun. I think that BMI index is a load of twaddle

i would love my BMI to be that low


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree a total load of toss. Now I have to keep my bmi at 27!! thats the hard bit


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm sure you will


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I could do with growing a few more inches maybe upto 5.10 then I could eat more. Dont think much chance of that now though. My dad is 6ft 7 ins and can eat anything


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'd like to be taller, i think you carry it off easier


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am starving.  Chicken and veggie vindaloo for tea with rice. then another ebayfest to get rid of more clothes. Make room for some new ones!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you making your vindaloo?

i've got some of that birdseye salmon with the crust on, box of 4 for a quid in asda.  hope dh likes it, he isnt a big salmon fan but he's getting it anyway!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sounds like me flower. if he is hungry he will eat it

yeah i make the base with a pataks tin vindaloo and add 2 tins toms instead of water. the tinned pataks arent bad for fat and calories and if you add loads of veggies and stuff it is low fat. the hardest bit is staying away from the naan bread. 

Sal xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

MMmm Naan Bread   I am just eating my brown rice with toms and onions which is suprisingly nice....I am sure JMK has hypnotised me like the bloke in little britain......'look into my eyes...don't look around the eyes....your under'


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah thats like the lloyd grossman dopiaza, very low fat if you just add chicken etc

I've added my soups to the recipe bit 

For the WW girls, my leader was saying that in the new year there are some new changes to the plan which is good, such as advacado becoming free and other stuff.  will keep you posted


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah! is that fresh toms you have put with your rice?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh fresh toms....we have loads at the moment still growing in the greenhouse.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh yummy!  I'd love to be able to grow fresh stuff.  so what you got, brown rice, toms and onion just mixed together?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh and I added a little soy sauce to give it some flavour!!!!! 
very nice and filling....... 

Your soups look nice


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh good idea! did you just cook the rice last night?

yeah they are, made both at weekend and froze small batches to bring to work   Both thick and filling


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh I did....I have been cooking extra meat / fish for DH to have with salad BUT I am not a big fan of salad so I cooked brown rice and had that...GMK says not to have carbs and protein together


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm pathetically bad at dieting....its official.

Had an asda own twix and crisps at lunch...whats wrong with me? Think I might go back to WW.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right young lady.  we need to take you in our grip    I think you should join a class, because I think its better for you when you know you are going to pay and get weighed?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think your right! I'm so bad


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

get on WW on line now and find a class you can do and then report back


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you have lost 19lbs tho hun you must be doing something right?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - if i'm honest it's the only way I can diet properly - I'd go back to classes if I could but just found it impossible with the way my shifts are changing continually at the moment. But with the Tesco's one you're still paying for it - so that makes me follow it too (even if not as strictly as I should do! )

I've got my 'treat' night tonight....yum yum - then back to it tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah or try an online plan kerry where you have paid?  but i know for me its the actually having to go to class and get weighed in front of a leader that keeps me on track


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think class would be better for me...there is one on monday I think near me. I've got to go see tha nurse a week on monday and I bet I won't have lost anything on these crappy tablets!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

do they expect you to have lost whilst taking them hun?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I want to try and help you chick.  what do you think is the problem is it not planning food, having bad foods in, difficult in eating sensibly in work, having munchies/sugar cravings etc, bad habit?  if we could get to the bottom of the problem we might have a solution


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bless you....yes they expect me to have lost. Despite being excited when I got them, I don't think they have helped me lose anyting at all. I might go back and see her and ask for reductil instead. 

I'm not sure what my problem is....cravings (especially pre-af), not being organised/not having food in, difficulty in work as surrounded by crap food.......all excuses I suppose. I'm so fed with food being such a focus for me. Maybe I should do SF like Witchie and take it out of the equation....not sure I could afford to though! But worth thinking about.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Tina....course you can join us. Everyone is doing really well at the moment, apart from me!   I've done SW before lost quite a bit, I'm struggling this time though and haven't been following any plan for a while. Most recently though I did WW and found it quite good. Considering going back to class.

Good luck.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I saw that too...I'm sure you'll be able to lose weght hun. Positive Mental attitude!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - they say a change is as good as a rest...so why don't you look for something completely new? maybe even go back to Slimming World - think they've recently changed their plans too.....my dh is doing a sort of SF one at the mo (he's put on a few pounds coz of too much time sat behind the wheel of a car) but it's not SF - they're more protein drinks and come in this HUGE bottle and keep you going for ages - think they only come in chocolate flavour though (bit like milkshakes he says) Jack Osbourne used them for his recent weight loss apparantly. I could find out the details and PM them to you if you want?

tina - if you look in some of the national papers - think it's The Sun mostly - they often have WW free reg coupons in them


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Good luck Tina...I never told my leader when I was on the   pills - it's up to you!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy that would be great


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

My goodness you girls dont half chat away throughout the day!  Ive missed loads!  

Well its weigh day for me tomorrow and Im concerned that its only going to be a pound again this week.  Its weird as last saturday, day after weigh day, I was already 1lb down on weigh day so I assumed it was down to the old congestion issue.  However, although things arent ideal they have been moving a bit more this week so I cant keep blaming it on that.  Hmmm....the only thing it can be is lack of activity so if I only get a pound off again then I will have to get out and about more walking.  At least this week sees my 3rd weigh in still in the 13s!!  No big deal to most of you I bet but for me thats a record!! haha  

Thanks for all the nice words about my piccy, I cant believe Ive actually posted it, Im so ashamed of the fat me but the slimmer me looks much better so thats ok then! lol

BTW Ive been thinking about you girls who are struggling a bit or a bit unsure what diet to follow.  My tip would be to buy a copy of all the major diet magazines - weight watchers, slimming world, slimmer, rosemary conley, gillian mckeith, Diet Now etc - they all have 7 day plans in them.  Do each one for a week and whichever one feels the easiest to stick to then just go with that.  That way you wont waste money signing up for slimming clubs that you never go back to   Just an idea since I bought all these mags this week as a treat and it just struck me how they all have the detailed food plans in.  

Kerry - ive sent you an email about the diet struggle, hope you are bearing up ok 

Flower - Hmm...maybe we have met, I dont know what you look like though so cant say for sure.  Ive worked all over the place so good chance we could have bumped into each other somewhere along the way.  We'll know for sure on the 11th though  

Sal - What a trooper, well done you another 2lbs off, thats fantastic.  Only 1lb to go you lucky thing!  Now comes the hardest part of all - maintaining your weight!  Yikes Im actually quite scared of when I will have to do that, its the one thing Ive never been able to do.  Good luck, youve got willpower of steel so you will do it easy peasy  

Sarah - yep, up early for hospital again today.  Its ok though, went to bingo this afternoon but didnt win anything    Still had fun though and walked the 2.2 miles back home afterwards which was a bit of a shock to the system for me but not nearly as bad as I expected (and half the way was uphill too!)

B3ndy - I agree about the online.  I have been a member of WWs online on and off for a couple of years now and when Im paying I always stick to it.  Im only not a member at the mo cos Im doing slimfast otherwise I would have rejoined.  The trick is, if you cancel they waive the introductory fee for up to 6 months so as long as I rejoin within that time I just go back to my usual fee and all my previous data is still saved 

Tina - hello there!  Good to see you in here joining in.  Best of luck with your new slimming class, you will find lots of support in here as well as good hints and tips so keep in touch with us and let us know how your doing.

Sorry if i missed anyone.  You chat so much all the messages have gone off the bottom of the page so I cant check back!  Chatterboxes!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning

I was good last night as I will be having fish and chips in blackpool tonight. But I am going top have a childs portion so it wont be to bad. And then out on the bike tomorrow to burn it all off.

sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies 

Tina, welcome, nice to have you on board   good luck for your WW meeting on Tuesday. I'm doing WW and go on a wednesday so if i can help with anything do let me know.

Witchie, good luck for weigh in this morning 

Kerry, had anymore thoughts hun?

I had a gorgeous tea last night, even dh liked it and he is usually a bit funny about fish unless cooked a certain way.  Anyway, it was Birdseye (frozen) simply salmon but it had a crust on (they do garlic and also mediteranean i think the one we had last night).  I did it with a quick stirfry and added in some baby corn, mangetout, noodles and soy.  It was lovely!

It is a curry tonight  - what was the chicken thing you told me to look for?

brekkie - WW toast
lunch - no point WW butternut squash soup
tea - out for a curry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Chicken shashlick it it usually in the tandoori section of the menu (i think) and if they dont do that try and steer clear of any creamy curries ie masala or korma. Madras and rogan josh are not as bad as they are tomato based. i am a curry addict


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Shashlik, i will try and remember that. failing that will have good old rogan josh.  hardly having any points today so I wont be too far over, will try and do some exercise but out again for italian tomorrow.  But joining the gym on monday


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

rogan josh isnt to bad as it is mainly tomatoes and onions. so it is the healthier choice


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Chicken Shashlik really is delish Flower 

Sal - Mmm Fish and chips make sure you enjoy EVERY mouthfull!!!

Witchie - How are you doing hun?

Kerry - did you weigh in last night and B3ndy?   I can't remember

Well - I lost 2lb this week!!!! I am so pleased I have got it going again   seems for ages I have been losing 1lb or staying the same  

Last Night I had sweet potato, parsnip and squash soup....it was OK but not brilliant.

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt & Fruit
Lunch - Soup (leftover from last night)
Dinner - Wheat free pasta with homemade tomato sauce

BTW DH made himself a cucumber and broccoli juice last night - Urghhhh it was vile!!!!  Think he will stick to fruit from now on


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sarah  keep up the good work 

Thanks for the tips on the curry, will deffo have one of those and try to avoid the naan bread!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Sarah...thats fab  

Flower...enjoy your meal hun, I'm sure you'll be fine.

Sal...Mmmm fish and chips....we're out for anniversary tonight but not sure where yet.

Witchie...Thanks for your email hun. I will rely as soon as I get the chance.

Tina... 

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Right girlies we are doing so well at the moment and the weekend is the hardest time. so lets stick to it ladies we can do this.

Keep thinking abou the little slinky number for xmas with nice undies instead of reinforced lycra!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I am going to *try* and do sensible choices for my meal tonight and then tomorrow is gonna be food and alcohol (lots of it) so i will try and bop some of it off when we head into town!  I will have a low point brekkie/lunch tomorrow again like I have done today


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sounds like a plan. I think we just need to think about what we are eating then we can compensate for our nights out and treats


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i reckon so. you can pull back blips if you are good inbetween.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I said yesterday that when I get to my goal i am going to try and loose another 4 lbs so that I can really go totown when we go to egypt and not worry about dieting. i would rather loose it before I go than have to try and shift it when I get back


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good idea then you can relax on your hols without any worry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i think it is all going to pot already. My Dad has just rung me he and my mum are in Tesco buying me 2 tins of choccies for xmas. The temptation is going to be terrible


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Argghhh Sal Choccies  

My friend bought a massive tin of celebrations to have at her party (on Saturday) for the kiddies and left them at my house!!!!  I haven't been tempted yet


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we had 2 tins in here for the students last week and I have been really good. But last night dh boutght me an advent calendar and now the tins of choccies to. Iwill have to stay strong or I will end up having to cycle 40 miles a day at this rate


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You will be fine Sal...... 

Just reminded me I saw a cat advent calender (with cat treats in!!!) in the cat's protection book....must order 3!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hash would eat the whole calendar card board aswell!!! He isnt the brightest bulb

He will be 9 next month and dd has wrapped a pressie up fo rhim and wants to bake him a cake


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww bless hash 

good thinking about the calenders Sarah 

I never diet at xmas, its the one time of the year i have what i want. although to be honest i dont go mad on chocs as i'm not really a sweet lover, i'm more savoury like crisps, cheese, bread of which i have lots   Xmas for me is like a holiday as off work and i tend to enjoy it!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh most of the time I am a savoury person....Xmas is a holiday for me but DH works most of it BUT this year will be good as Christmas on a weekend so he will deffo be off Xmas Eve and Day   

As long as its happier than last year


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it will be hun   Lets hope you are getting the best pressie ever   xxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah an austin martin with george clooney init!! Sorry perving again


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nah Robbie Williams naked in my bed would be nice.....AND afterwards he could take me out for all you can eat CURRY


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and spread mango chutney on his wotsits!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

why do i always think about food and sex?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You girls are terrible...although I'd have Brad Pitt for lunch every day!!

I love Xmas food...love the dinner and the sandwiches at night, the crisps and olives...mmmmm.. I'm not doing Xmas dinner this year, done two in a row. Think we are going to my parents this year....have to persuede DH though!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh me too! i like brekkie with a glass of bucksfizz, then afternoon drinkies, nice Xmas dinner then off to MIL/FIL house at night for more booze and cheese/pate etc     
I haven't made xmas dinner yet since living in our house, we alternate between the parents each year, my mum and dad this year.  but we always go and stay at the inlaws at the evening as they have a bigger house


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dh cooks ours and my parents come. After the initial ripping frenzy we go to the cemetary then off to ht epub for a quick one before lunch. the dad falls asleep in the chair after to much red wine and me and mum wash up whilst dh tried to put all the bits togehter of dd's toys. 

then wew have cheese and crackers and a bottle of bubbly when dd is in bed and mum and dad have gone. And we always save a little pressie for each other for then


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww how nice Sal

I cooked dinner last year and this year I think we will go to my parents...not sure  

Just forced down my soup....its so filling but wanna make sure I don't snack later


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Be good ladies it will pay off in the long run

Witchie if you see this enjoy your birthday chick and enjoy your greek meal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

this butternut squash soup is like that, my stomach is so full.  its actually hurting now but i think thats due to the coffee i've just had

Witchie before I forget, in case you get on later, HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!   And enjoy your Greek meal, you are allowed one day off just for your birthday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Witchie 

Have a great b'day hun and enjoy your meal


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had my fish and chips. and I was good I had a childs portion which to be honets was enough. and we had a good walk so I was relitively good. I did cheat on Saturday though. Had tom and garlic bread and a few choccies after tea. But tea was healthy and I am being good now. Went out on my bike last night to make up for it

witchie  How was the birthday meal Were you good and did you enjoy it? You deservedd to have anything you wanted.

Flower  Did you have a shashlick?? and did you go mad at the italian?

How were the rest of you lovely ladies?

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god I have been very very very bad.  But I've had a great time!! 

Friday - went for the curry they had no shashlik so i had the chicken rogan josh, small bit of rice, avoided chips and naan. Had a few glasses of Cobra though   Saturday - omg!  the food wouldnt be so bad - had garlic mushrooms and a bit of dh camembert, then roasted veg pasta in a tom sauce, no dessert.   But, we had LOADS to drink, and I mean LOADS.  3 G&T's before meal, red wine with meal then back to one of the girls houses and I lost count how many corona and San Miguels I had - so much so that we got home at 6am 

So I have to be good from now till Weds.  Rejoining the gym tonight, haven't the energy for it so just going to do some swimming then will do a workout tomorrow.

brekkie - 2 weetabix and skim milk
lunch - WW mushroom soup, low fat yogurt
tea - WW meal or chicken dupiaza


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

forgot to say  Brekkie  Wheataflakes dried fuit skim milk
                    Lunch    Pasta salad Friut
                    Dinner    JP tuna sweetcorn and salad

Making room for my bad weekend coming up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Ladies it is national curry week this week.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya  Glad it wasn't just me that was bad  

Friday - I helped my friend set up hall for her party....and had a small kebab on way home (no chips) but 2 glasses of wine.....

Saturday - nice GMK  late lunch of homemade chicken burgers.....
had this late so we wouldn't attack the buffet!!!!  Which we didn't   BUT did have a fair few white wine and sodas (had soda cos thought that would help!!! it did I didn't have a hangover Sunday!!!) the we ended up cooking chilli at 1am sunday morning!!!  I had just chilli and NO rice  

Cooked a roast yesterday , chicken with loads of veggies and NO potatos!!!!!

Ohhh Sal why did you tell me that    Mmm CURRY!!!

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt and fruit
Lunch - Brown rice with chopped peppers, toms, cucumber
Dinner - something GMK (not sure what as gotta go to tesco on way home.....)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - i think you have been very good hun, its only kebab.  good on you having wine and soda, i mostly have that when trying to be good.  i was asking for slimline tonic in my G&T on sat then realised they didnt sell it so had full tonic.

Mmmm curry!  maybe we should all make a low fat curry one night this week.  I will. I'm having lloyd grossman dupiaza with chicken and boiled rice.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

what the devil does GMK stand for

I cant eat kebab unless it comes on garlic bread and with chips!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

gillian mckeith!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Ahhh I get it now.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was pretty bad too.....I'm looking at it as getting it out of my system. I am raring to go today. DH said yesterday that he is worried about me and my health/weight and wants to help me. We went to Morrisons yesterdya and stocked up for the week. Made mushrooms soup yesterday for lunch today and tea tonight - don't want a lot after the gym. Bought some Flora Pro-active drinks - the blood pressure ones as they were on offer. Next week will buy the cholesterol ones. Bought some Optivita cereal to help mmy cholesterol too. Going to make more soup tomorrow or weds, tomato and basil I think. Going to be organised and make things in advance. 

So thats me! If we're having curry I need a low fat option, very low fat option. Any recipes? I'll check the recipe thread.

Flower....sounds liek a lovely eating weekend, like mine!

Sarah..well done you! You've done brilliantly.

Sal...hope fish and chips were nice...

K
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you can do it Kerry and we will help you 

Have a look on the recipe list I've posted a couple of soup recipes, a BS and a sweet pot one - very low fat.  for curry and an easy prepared tea get the one I've got - LLoyd grossman dopiaza (not another flavour - higher fat) and just put in a casserole dish with a chicken breast each for about an hour.  Its low fat (less than 1 sat fat and 100 cals) and very very tasty.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry   the patakas curries in a tin are low fat. Use them with tinned tomes and they arent to bad. Just add loads of veggies to bulk it out then you can freeze it. I usually use the madras,vindaloo or Rogan Josh. Just stay away from the creamy curries and choose the tomato based ones. I do have a low fat recipe for tikka masala and I will try and remember to post it!! 
But Kerry you can do it chick and we will help you all the way.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm gonna have a look for the pataks one sal, so its in a tin?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - I've cut this from the recipe one:-

Easy Chicken Tikka

For 4 servings, put 200g low fat plain yogurt into a mixing bowl (not metal). Stir in 1 tbsp tikka curry powder and 500g whole or chopped skinless, boneless chicken breasts. Cover and marinate for at least 20 minutes. Cook under a hot grill for 10 minutes for chunks or 15 minutes for whole breasts, turning occasionally. If you like fresh coriander, add 2 tbsp to the yogurt mix. 

2½ POINTS® values per serving / suitable for NoCount

Side Lines

Reduce your rice intake and fill up with an Indian-style Kachumber salad. Simply mix chopped tomatoes, onion, green chillies, cucumber and fresh coriander or mint for a very tasty side dish.

Zero POINTS values per serving / suitable for NoCount


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah pataks do curries in jars and in tins too. You can either water them down or  i use tinned toms.  Or you can use a table spoon of the curry paste with tinned toms and loads of peppers and onions and mushrooms then add chicken or prawn. I tend to chuck anything in pineapple apple raisins?? depends what is lying around


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will get on of those at next shop


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am soooo hungry now I could kill for a curry. and the curry mile is only up the road


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

That chicken tikka sounds lovely. Will try that sometime.

Today:
Breakfast...Flora Pro-active drink, Optivita with semi skim, decaf coffee
Lunch...Homemade Mushroom soup, salad
Tea...Home made soup with WW bread/toast.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i have that optivia quite a lot kerry, its not too bad really

that tikka does sound nice. i made something similar for chicken kebabs where you mixed yogurt and spices then add the chicken and marinate. will try and remember to bring the recipe in.  i did it on skewers with veggies but you could just have the marinade on a piece of chicken


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just found this website with quite a few good recipies

http://www.asda-health.co.uk/recipes/recipe.html


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Sal will have a look through it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks sal will have a nosey

kerry, before the tikka recipe gets moved up the chat with our posts, print it off so you have a hard copy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Printed it...thanks hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

booked my appt with the gym membership at 4.30 for another year. nice swim for me tonight


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good girl. I havent the confidence to go to the gym. i find it hared enough going clothes shopping. I still pick up a size 24 and if I go into a shop that sells my size (14/16) i think everyone is looking at me thinking what is that fat cow looking in here for


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Be good ladies it will pay off in the long run


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i can totally relate to you Sal.  When I joined last year i was positively shaking when i walked in.  I think it helps that its a hotel gym so there are lots of shapes and sizes from the residents who are staying there etc.  Walking into the actual gym I thought everyone must be looking at me but they werent.  Regarding clothes shopping, I keep picking up my old size, try it on, it fits and i buy it.  then i realise yes it does fit but its too big!  I need to get in the habit of smaller sizes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I won't rest till those size 12 jeans are on my ass!!  

Soup and salad was lovely...lots of water and herb tea this arvo, then Body Max class tonight at the gym.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

god i cant imagine i'll ever get to a size 12. I'd be happy if i ever saw 14 again!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I will never be a size 12. I would look like a bean pole and dh would probably leave me. I am now happy with my shape I am a 14/16. Could do with a tummy tuck thanks to dd but if I ever get a bfp i will end up with another mummy tummy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was a size 12 until I was 18 then it slowly crept up......and up...and up.....and up! Never mind, all in the past. I haven't grown in height since I was 14, and I then weighed 8st 4lbs! Must have developed broader shoulders and hips! thats must be it!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i was a 12 when i was 16 because its when i started seeing dh. and up it went, combination of work (always eating crap for lunch - crisps, butties etc) and getting "comfy" with dh, eating and drinking too much


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yep deffo DH's fault    mind you DH was super skinny (survived on pot noodles and beer) when I met him.....then I introduced him to 'proper homemade cooking  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My DH was so skinny when he was a teenager......he wore really baggy jeans then we got together and I introduced him to Levi's!! He's now a 6' hunk....gorgeous!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

must be really weird cos you grew up with DH I met mine was  was 24 and he was 26!!!!  

Have a good evening ladies!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I met dh when I was 22 and he was 29.  But i wouldnt change him for the world


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me either...I'm a very lucky lady.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just mixed my tuna and sweetcorn and stabbed my jp. Quite looking forward to tea tonight when dd is in bed. she is having bangers and mash!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love JP's, and bangers and mash. Going to make a sausage caserole this week I think. Would like to do healthy toad in the hole....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was good. 

Brekkie  Wheataflakes dried fruit skim milk (again)
Lunch    Soup yoghurt fruit
Dinner    ww cottage pie brocoli carrots corn

roll on weekend


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Me too.  I did 20 lengths at swimming then had a chicken dupiaza with boiled rice.

Brekkie - 2 crumpets and flora light
lunch - 0 point butternut squash soup, low fat yogurt
tea - WW ready meal

Off to gym tonight too


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

keep it up chick your all doing so well witchie will be very proud


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

where is Witchie?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Veggie Chilli was lovely  will post recipe later

Today
B'fast - fruit
Lunch - Goats Cheese Salad
Dinner - Left over Veggie Chilli



Witchie hasn't been around since Thursday has she?  I wonder how her b'day meal went?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i was thinking that too. Maybe i will email her


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

maybe she is still celebrating!  And was Jane due back today?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

had a pm from Jane over the weekend. just emailed Witchie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right good, I remember Jane saying she was off work for a couple of days or in london or something or other!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah she was in london but she replied at the weekend. i think she is back in work today


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good.....

Had Haddock fillet in breadcrumbs from the fresh fish counter with home made mash and peas & sweetcorn. It was yum. Before class I had 2 Ryvita breaks with no sugar jam. I hope thats ok?

Today...
Breakkie.....Optivita & semi skim, Flora Pro-active drink
Lunch...0 point Mushroom soup, 3 ww bread with philly el.
Tea...Quorn chilli pasta

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thought Jane was back on Saturday as she was logged on when i popped on... hope Witchie had a good b'day and her little eggie was well and truly caught!!!!!!!!!!

Well, I had salmon, salad and potato wedges for tea last night

banana on toast for bk
tom soup for lunch 
 for dinner as dh is out tonight and am eating on my own

Sarah- that veggie chilli sounds nice - I quite like veggie food - though do eat chicken and fish still


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy stay away from the smilie faces i know what your  like when dh isnt around


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmmmm - and fish fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I actually bought a packet last night    )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you could come to tea at our house anyday we always have that on the menu with sweetcorn


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Can't beat fish fingers sandwiches! MMmmmm....^eatpie^


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

with tomato ketchup


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

YOU BEAT ME TOO IT SAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

great minds think alike hun    i am starving now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

chip butties on a bap with loads of vinegar 

RIGHT STOP IT NOW !!!!!!  

off to have a banana!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you can tell your from bury a BAP!!!! you mean a barm cake


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my friend kills herself laughign when I say I've got some baps!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i can understand that the word Baps means something totally different to me anyway


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too as well -  (.)(.)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

It's a roll down where I come from (and that could mean something else too!!)

As for baps - my dh quite disturbingly was raised calling them puppies!! don't even go there!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so you would say a chip roll?  Thats weird. I dunno, you southeners!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

wierdos the lot of them. I used to go to Newcastle quite a lot and they call them Stotties


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Somebody said you can't get gravy in a chippy down south?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

they dont know what they are missing. you cant get it in the chippy in Newcastle either.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

we can get chips and gravy here but its not as popular as 'up north'   and yeh whats so funny about asking for a chip roll  

you arer weirdos actually!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My friend can't gt chips and gravy in London! They rolls here, but we have chip baps!

B3ndy...puppies?? Thats disturbing!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww well they think they are posh in London....they probably have chips with parmesan cheese  we have chips and cheese here do you  

My friend always has chips and deep fried black pudding ITS GROSS....or deep fried CODS ROE


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

that is gross. You can get chips with cheese but usually at the seaside. It isnt that popular.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bury black pudding is the best in the UK (although I dont eat it) - we're world famous!!

Kerry - glad you say bap too - me and you are normal 

we do get chips and cheese in someplaces, not sure its the chippy though, i think its more like kebab type places?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

meant to tell you kerry, asda in the prepared vegetable bit, they are now doing small bags of ready prepared veg like butternut squash, sweet pots etc.  well i got a bag for 96p of spicy parnsips all chopped etc and it was specificallyl made for soup, you just bang it on a pan with boiling water and stock.  it make two batches.  having for lunch tomorrow so i will let you know what its like.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

That sounds good Flower.

Just eaten my goats cheese salad and added an avocado it was very tasty!!!  (i know they are high in fat but GMK says its good fat!!!)

Just posted the recipe for veggie chilli


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i lurrrrrrrve goats cheese and avacado!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Apparently avocado's are going on the WW free fruit & veg list after Xmas! So they can't be all bad! I love goats cheese...mmmmmm.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah they are but not sure if its just for no count or not.  our leader mentioned that.  i hope so, they can really bulk up a salad and make a creamy texture


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry, have not had time to get on here, its totally crazy at work at the moment.  Have not been very good with the diet the past few days, have increased my Met dose and have not been feeling too good.

Haven't got time to read through the posts at the mo, as I'm just popping on here between meetings.

All my drugs arrived today for my IUI.....scary.  Am going to the clinic tomorrow to get a lesson on how to inject myself am getting a bit worried, it all looks so complicated.  

Anyway, I hope you are all ok, will try to catch up properly tomorrow.  

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Weigh in day   I've tried to pull back my crazy weekend in time but not sure I've succeeded.  If I've stayed the same I'll be happy, after all I did have Indian, chinese and italian at the weekend!!!    Did an hour in the gym, nothing too strenuous plus 130 crunches and then had a lemon and pepper quorn fillet with low sugar beans for tea and fruit.

brekkie - 2 weetabix withs skim milk
lunch - 2 crumpets
tea - naughty night


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I go tup and thought it was Thursday so I have weighed today instead of tomorrow. 2lb off and Af has arrived so some bloating. why is it af always turns up just as I am about to go on holiday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

What's on the menu for naughty night Flower?  

I had leftover veggie chilli with brown rice last night and DH had Pasta (will post the recipe in a bit)

Today
B'fast - 2 pears and a yoghurt
Lunch - Veggie Chilli
Dinner - Chicken with Shiitake mushrooms


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i love ****ake Mushrooms

I dont know waht to have for dinner tonight. Probably a ding dinner out the freezer


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

2lb is great Sal with AF too. Well done!  

Not sure about naughty night  I'm trying to think what I want most in the world!  I might have stuffed pasta with a full fat pasta sauce and garlic bread, or pizza


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

have you noticed my poopake mushrooms!!!! I missed the i out and they edited it.

i would have all of that flower I have a stodge craving  now af is here and it has gone cold

Beef stew and herby dumplings with a glass of red yum yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I hadnt even noticed!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i cant believe it is National curry week and I still havent had one!!  i think maybe tonight is the night


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I had mine on Monday night yum yum   
I'm gonna get a pataks one tonight at shopping sal in a tin, which type should i get?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

depends how hot you can stand it. the Rogan josh is nice and the madras. i use either and if I feel really spicey I have been known to use the Vindaloo. they all taste great


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

rogan josh for me i reckon, i'll check them out tonight and work the points out


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

You have all put me to shame, don't know about a naughty night, I have had a naughty week  , Went out for dinner last night with a client and am out again tonight, I really need to get back into the diet but I am just finding it really hard at the moment.  I am dreading getting on the scales.

Well done Sal on the 2lb off, thats great.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good good good!!! I was soooo busy when I got, but I did treat myself to a crumpet with flora pro-active on it! Then cleaned, ironed, cooked quorn chili pasta and walked Max! Went to ^bed^ at 9.30 as had to be up early! Very proud of myself. Today I have to be good as I might have a few nibbles and a glass of   at my candle party! I'm also wearing my nice black trousers today, their a small 16 from Limited collection AND THEY FIT!  

Today...
Brekkie....2 crumpets with olive spread, Pro-active drink
Lunch..left over chili pasta
Tea....JP with tuna, wine and a few nibbles (maybe!   )

Sal...well done onteh 2lbs  

Flower..I'm sure your exercise will have helped.

Janie...just be good where you can hun. You'll be fine.

Sarah...these recipes all sound lovely!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

woohoooo  Kerry keep it up chicken. Your doing so well I am very very proud of you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you Sal  

Can you make soup out of carrot and broccoli? I have a ready prepped bag that needs using, if I chuck it in a pan with veg stock would it be OK?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Welcome Tina to the diet buddies. flower is doing weight watchers so she would probably be your best bet for pointers. and witchie is brill she knows everything

i think your dog is great jogging with you. Mine is so fat and lazty he wont get out of his single bed before 7am especially in this weather


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hash is getting far to old and comfy. he seems to be gaining all the weight i have lost. i am dreading his mot at the vets when they weigh him. 
i cant jog i wuld end up with black eyes(not a pretty sight) so I stick to cycling I must admit I do enjoy it now


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry just gonna have a look in my recipe book for carrot and broccoli for you hun.

 at poopake mushrooms


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Milly is gorgeous!!!  Well done on joining "fat club" !! I'm doing points, i have the odd week on no count just for a boost but find the points the easiest to follow really.   My weigh in is tonight but I've had a VERY heavy weekend!

Jane - get your social events out the way and you'll be fine

Kerry - you should be ok just bung in with some stock but you might need something to give flavour as i made that mistake when i used left over veggies, try some chopped chilli or mixed herbs, salt and pepper or something and blend.  keep up the good work, you're doing so well


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

chuck in abay leaf if you have one but remember to take it out before you serve it. dh might think your trying to finish him off if you  leave it in


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a recipe for broccoli soup which uses fennel to flavour......

Its someone's b'day today and I have resisted the cakes!!!!!  Despite people trying to force them upon me  

Woo Hoo - a breakthrough!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm a bit peckish, crumpets not that filling. Going to get a coffee and a banana...

Yeah soup might be a bit bland so will add something. Might out tinned toms in too, make it veggie soup.

Tina...well done joing fat club. We'll get that 16lbs off before Xmas no probs! You've got 8 weeks so 2lb a week is achievable!  

How are we doing on teh "Stone off by Xmas" train?? Or 7lbs in Sal's case!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm 3lbs into my stone loss for xmas i think


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i forgot what i was when we said it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've forgotten too! Will have to read back!

I want to be 12st for Xmas. Whether I will or not is another thing!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am now 12 st 4 lbs so I will match your 12 stone target


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have lost the plot with my diet and I cant even remember what I was when we decided to loose a stone by Christmas and I haven't updated my ticker    I am currently 11.6, so I think I will aim for anything under 11 for Xmas.  I did loose 7lbs, but I have put 2 back on while on holiday.

Have had Met bum now for three days, so maybe that will helo with the weight loss!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow Sal thats fantastic! Can't remember when I was last 12st4!! Probably after my honeymoon! I can't wait to get under 12st!

Janie....Met   is horrid isn't it. Have you been eating diferrent things to normal? Banana's are good for helping it. I've just had one.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've got a loooonnnnnng way to get to 12 stone!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

But your getting there and thats the point! We'll all get to our goals, and then all get PG together!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

as long as we get there thats the whole point.

i absolutely hate banannas. I can eat most things but I cant even stand the smell of them. 

did anyone see that programme last night on sky 3 Bizarre foods of Asis


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i guess, thats why i'm doing half a stone at a time.  if i can get this plasted 1½lb off i've got 2 stone out the way then

didnt see it sal

just polished off 3 crumpets, yum!  can't stop thinking about food today, think its because its naughty night


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am just having an options hot chocolate with orange nice and warming


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh might get some of those, wonder how many WW points they are......


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

they are 40 calories. the mint one is nice too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats good, if the fat is low they're probably one point

WITCHIE - WHERE ARE YOU ?  WE'RE WORRIED!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

1.2g fat they are great as a chocolate substitue you know when you just fancy something sweet


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love Options...very handy to get rid of cravings. I'm off to M&S to buy nibbles for tonight, and to get tea for me and my sister...not sure what to get though!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry why not add an onion or celery to add flavour too? (sorry still talking soup!!!)

I am off to eat my veggie chilli 

Just posted my pasta dish that DH had last night I did not taste it but it look scrummy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

something healthy madam!!! how about some nice fish and steamed veggies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

be good kerry, stay away from the naughty stuff


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bought some Gnoccy (sp!!) with some cheese sauce to go over it. Its low fat, and the sauce isn't too bad. Hope thats ok. Will stop me eating too many nibbles as well!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ooh i lurrrrve gnocchi   cheese sauce - thats good if it is low fat. yummy!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the spelling! I'm   Not sure if the sauce is low fat or not, but won't be having much! Been good today, got that horrid bloat feeling though, probably pre-AF....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you enjoy, you deserve you have been so good   when is AF due?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mmmm, I love Gnocchi too and its really filling so you dont need much.

Kerry - hope AF stays away hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

TBH I haven't a clue when AF is due! Just going with the flow this cycle! Not been counting days or anything!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I did that last month - I felt so much better.  Have you found that your less stressed about it?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes definitely. Qute enoyed it,a nd been off the   pills as well. Not going to take my last lot until after Xmas, try and lose some weight and they might work!

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have felt a lot calmer and much less stressed since stopping the   pills, DH has noticed the difference too and said I was like some sort of derange woman when I was on Clomid.

Fingers crossed that it works out for you - have you only got one more month of them left?  Can you have anymore after that?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have a good evening ladies and remember BE GOOD!!!!! 

I am looking forward to my chicken and shiitake mushrooms!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...nope thats my 12 cycles then, no more. Going to see about private IVF at CARE in Jan...need to read my brochure.

Sarah...enjoy honey!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies

Lost ½lb at weigh in, I'm happy with that after my hectic weekend  and   !!!   Did my food shopping last night so I can go to the gym tonight after work.

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - chicken and salad with EL salad cream, low fat yogurt
tea - cod fishcakes with peas

PS.  wonder if my dh will notice a difference now i'm off the  pills!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done you and that was after all the treats you had. Keep it up


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Peeps

Dinner was OK last night, not my fave GMK recipe BUT DH loved it  

Today
B'fast - 2 Pears and some yoghurt
Lunch - Tuna salad
Dinner - Thai Veggie curry

well it is national curry week!!!!! 

Well done Flower thats great!!!!!  Hmmmm I reckon DH will notice the difference no more       did clomid make you put weight on do you reckon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what did you have last night sarah?

I've easily put a stone on if not more during the time on clomid, lets hope my weight loss speeds up.  I cant get on with Met at all at the moment so given up, wonder if the slow release ones that B3ndy was saying are better then


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

chicken and shiitake mushrooms  

My Lap Consultant says my Fertility Consultant might put me on metformin for my PCO...I hope to god she does and that it will help my skin   its soooo getting me down  

We are seeing my fertility cons on the 9th NOvember.....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i tried some of that new clearasil face wash it seems to be helping. anyting was better than it was though.  i didnt even need clearasil when i was a teenager


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm at the gp's tonight about this red raw patch under my eye, typical though that its gone down and not as inflammed but still going as it will come up again tomorrow if i cancel it!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...why not ask about the Met whilst your there? Would it be worth changing your dose to 2x850mg instead of 3x500mg? S/E's might be better. Maybe you'll feel better on it after coming off Clomid too, I thin my S/e's were worse when I ahd the two together. Either way getting back on it would definitely speed up your loss.

Sarah....might be worth trying it hun. See hwat he says.

Sal....I want curry too! Going to be good again today though.

I had a couple of wine's and quite a few nibbles, but back on teh diet wagon today! 

Brekkie....Optivita & semi skim, decaf coffee no sweetner
Lunch...left over quorn chili pasta
Tea....stirfry of some sort, or fish and veg.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I might give it a go Sal....but have tried loads of stuff   perhaps we should start a spotty face thread  

Gonna be naughty have a couple of sunbeds before I go away just to help make me feel better.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the spotty thread!!!

Kerry, yeah i think i will mention it, not sure which GP i'm with, if they are ok i'll ask 

sarah i've been on sunbed twice this week I was so white it was shocking, and i wont be going it soon as in 2ww


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i use the sunbed so dont worry. because I have ezema to so I really am a lost cause. I will do the same then hopefully the egypian sun will sort me out and if it doesnt I will just get drunk and I wont care.

We could have a spotty thread and a met bum thread!!!!

I am having mcdonalds for tea tonight to start my holiday off


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fantastic Sal, when are you away till?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

wait till I get to the USA I will be supersizing everything!!!!!!  feck GMK!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he   at the new threads!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am sooooooo hungry. Last nights tea was pants so I didnt eat it all and I think it is having a knock on effect. roll on my holidays and lots of fish and chips


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm hungry today, could be because of the   wanting to arrive, or because I had a few wines last night. Been good though, but am having a small JP with my chili....DBB is doing it for me! Crikey, she must be after something being so nice!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

make sure she hasnt spat in it !!!!

Only kidding make the most of it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just had a lovely salad, it was reduced in asda last night for 45p, had shredded carrot and beetroot in it in a box so i chucked in some toms and some bernard matthews chargrilled chicken breast. yummy!

anyone who shops in asda, they have brought some new pasta sauces in the Extra Special range.  They've got a new one with cherry toms in and it looks gorgeous, its low fat/cals although it doesnt say that on the tub and they are on offer for £1 at the moment.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I got some options sachets too after you saying yesterday, a couple of mint and a couple of choc orange.  gonna have one in a bit.  how many points to do you reckon about 1?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah would think so..


Sal...yuck! I'm sure she won't! She's evil but not that bad! Although I'd do it to her!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

my salad is nice too

Tuna (NO MAYO) with cucumber, peppers (red and yellow) salad leaves are rocket, watercress and spinach 

I can't wait to get to NEW YORK and ask for a chicken sandwich on RYE , oh and HOLD THE MAYO


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah!  you're not dieting in NY though are you


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

listen to little miss america again!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am off. Be good ladies and stay away from the fridge

Sal xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal XXXX

No I am not dieting!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

forgot to say in all of today's nonsense - I lost a pound this week chicks - so that's my first half stone off now!!    

Flower - well done on your loss too chick!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

You girls make me laugh so much  

Right tea and toast coming up and I might just bung some washing in while I'm downstairs.

See you in a bit xxx

Oh well done on the the loss B3ndy

Sal - Have a great time xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done B3ndy....what nonsense is that then have I missed something


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done B3ndy - half a stone


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah -  

thanks for the vibes girls - this is now the tough bit for me - i tend to get a bit complacent/bored at this stage and go off the tracks - but have vowed not to this time!! You may just need to give me a kick up the   every now and then!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy - your doing so well, keep up the good work.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

our pleasure 

  stay strong, you're aiming for your next half stone now chick

those options drinks are great, had the choc orange one Mmmm


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done B3ndy!   Keep it up, we'll be skinny girls before we know it!

Hmmm...not fancying stir fry might make quorn spag bol or cottage pie. DH can ahve stir fry when he gets home.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you got any salmon kerry or do you like it?  i did some last week with a stir fry which i dont normally do and did some noodles with it, was yummy!  I got a quorn cottage pie one of them low point ones when i went shopping last night


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BE GOOD !!!!!

see you tomrrow xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not keen on salmon, but need to try and start eating it! Have some fillets in teh freezer, might thaw them and marinate in lemon or something.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Flower.XXXX

Mmm I love Salmon


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

me too - I just wrap it up in foil with some salt, pepper and bit of lemon and bung it in the oven, delish.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will try it girls just for you!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Is homemade toad in the hole very fattening? If I use skim milk, and not much oil/and or fry light?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry I dont know, I have never made toad in the hole so dont really know what goes into it.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I might find a recipe at home and adapt it! Fancy cooking tonight!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

let me know what its like and I might give it a go - DH loves things like that.

Right I'm off, must get something done today.

be good girls xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had my macdonalds and it was yuk yuk yuk.

I had chicken premier and wedges slightly healthier but I can tell you i havent missed it one little bit. I felt terrible afterwards. Just shows how are tastes change


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree Sal, when i have naughty night on a Wednesday, I always really look forward to it, but then never enjoy it and feel flabby after!

Was good last night went to the gym did 20 mins treadmill, 10 mins rowing machine, 100 situps on the weight machine, 120 crunches and 10 lengths of the pool then had a sit in the sauna and a jacuzzi!  Went home and had 2 cod fishcakes with peas (no chips) and a WW dessert 

Out to the pub after work for a few sherberts  with dh and friends. 

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skimmed milk
lunch - ww bread with wafer thin chicken and salad
tea - pasta with tomato sauce


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey peeps I lost another 2lb!!!!  So did DH!!!!!  

Had my thai veggie curry but although it was nice I missed having some meat with it  .....  was still not satisfied so I was naughty and had a bowl of cornflakes with semi skimmed milk afterwards  

Not sure what we are having tonight....deffo something with Chicken!!!!!  

Will post the thai curry just incase anyone is interested. (might suit you kerry cos its veggie)

Today
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Brown Rice with kidney beans
Dinner -


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We've just had a report through about one of our patients who is 27 stone and is pregnant.  Shows you that weight makes no difference!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

But how horrid being 27st and pregnant! they won't be able to scan her very well will they!   But it just goes to show you its possible....and some men will do anything! Sorry that was nasty...but  

Well I was ok....I was starving after work so had 2 crumpets with flora pro-active. Tea was a bowl of pasta with pea's and some cheese sauce....couldn't be bothered with anything else. Then I had about 6 little cola bottles as I desperately needed some sugar...oh and had a glass of red as well....it was calling me on from the worktop! Oops.... 

Today:
Brekkie...Optivita with semi skim
Lunch...WW soup with ww bread sandwich (tuna probably)
Tea....not sure but will be healthy!

Everyone is still doing so well, I'm proud of you all my angels.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how was the gnocchi the other day, meant to ask?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It was lovely! Mmmm........ Froze one packet will will have that another time with homemade tomato & basil sauce. Yum!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Cant wait for est est est!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm just having one of those options drinks again, mint madness. Mmmm they're lovely. Can't believe I haven't had them before. its like having a mint aero


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I love mint aero  

What is est est est like I have never been


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you've never been?! Awww bless. do you have pizza express?

you need to come and visit us somewhere where we can go est est est.  Its a lovely Italian restaurant chain and most cities have them.  We used to have one walking distance from home but its changed hands.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I know I live in the sticks our nearest city is Gloucester  20 miles (and its a ****e hole nothing there) Cheltenham is 30 miles and that has a PIzza Express not sure about est est est thou  hardly ever go to Cheltenham thou.

Oh well never mind


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww you poor lickle thing, when we have our new year meet we should find one


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love love love Est Est Est...especially the Alderley Edge and Knutsford ones....new menu and decor and they're lovely...Mmmmm courgette chips!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they do a luverly pasta with pesto and pine nuts


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ughhh not sure I like the sound of courgette chips  

Stop showing off cos you have loads of est est est's by you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bet you have loads of yummy stuff near you, you always sound like you can get your hands on good healthy organic stuff


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmm Est Est Est - I used to go to the one in Wimslow when dh was treating me as a poor student and he'd started work!!

we had our fish and chips treat last night - now back on the waggon!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I really love where we live loads of organic farm shops etc but not many places to eat out.....we have a couple of good places but to be honest most people have dinner parties at home    can never get a taxi either unless you book weeks in advance


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I would love to see where you are - its sounds like nowhere I have ever been!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Courgette chips are like heaven on earth.....very thinly sliced like match sticks in very light batter and deep fried....they're gorgeous!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sure you must have Flower.....to be honest I hated growing up here was a right kevin and moaned about nothing to do!!!! Moved away to Brum at 18 and moved back at 24 after wild few years, went back to uni met DH and settled down.  Never thought DH would like it here (he has always lived in a city) and he used to ****e himself at night when it was pitch black as no street light in our lane and the owls hooting!!!!!

But I always say to city visitors I feel safer in the forest at midnight than I would in a city....guess I am a country girl at heart..... 

Oops sorry I have hijacked the diet thread with inane chat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh it sounds lovely Sarah, I think I would love it, as long as i was a car drive away from busy stuff if i needed it.  do you have a local pub?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

we do but I am barred (long story.....involves lots of cider, no food, bank hol drinking sess and the landlord being a complete perv and sexist pig  ) there are other pubs within walking distance BUT a long walk (nice in the summer but not when its pi$$ing down


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mrs Stewart you lout!  

Right, would it be ok if I stop at Sainsbury's and buy something ncie for tea from their healthy range? Like a low fat pizza or something? They have lots of WW stuff too...might get something from there.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

course it is hun....in fact I think I might have a break from GMK this evening....my lunch was vile


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I dumped the WW soup and had spagetti on WW toast so still ok....having chocolate cravings but have a Cadbury's Hi-Lights in my bad so might have that in a  sec.  What did you have for lunch??


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Brown Rice with Kidney Beans


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah Stewart 
  class !!!!

Kerry stick to their healthy range or WW only.  they do nice low fat pastas and curries etc in there

tell you whats nice but its more for a week day i guess, WW chicken and leek pie, its yummy it has cheesy mash on the top!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I promise I'll stick to the healthy range. I'm on a mission now! And I kow the food   would tell me off...will get a ww dessert as well!

Sarah....not very flavoursome??!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

not at all......I just couldn't be assed to prepare anything and did not fancy the left over thai curry so gave that to DH


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh kerry, there are some yummy ww frozen desserts now.  even profita rolls and eclairs!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't tell me that, I'll buy and eat the whole lot!  

Options and High-Lights are both 1 point each...except the Continentals they are 1.5 points. So we can sip away!

Going to try and point what I've had this week!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1 point is good, i've really enjoyed them this week. had mint choc today.  WW do packs of 2 frozen desserts too, double choc and a caramel fudge or something which are lovely. i had one last night!  the profitaroles are one point each and eclairs i think are 1½ or 2


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i used to have sparkle lollies for desert when on WW - they're only a half a point each - yum yum

anyone seen NOW magazine this week and the actress from Casualty who's lost NINE stone on Slimming World - she looks fab


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

9 stone!!!!!  I dont watch it, did she look overweight?

what are sparkle lollies?  

BE GOOD LADIES !!!  STEP AWAY FROM THE NAUGHTY STUFF!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

are sparkle lollies the lemonade ones?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry Ive not been around lately, been feeling a bit emotional, a bit icky and just not felt up to it.  Dont have time now to catch up either Im afraid.  Just wanted to say I lost 2.6lbs this week which means Im only 0.4lbs away from nailing 4 stone lost and 8.4 away from my IUI goal (on consultants scales that is!).

Will catch up later or over the weekend with all you lovely girls.  Hope the diets are going strong and there were some nice losses this week.

Take care, hugs

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

great to 'see' you back witchie....have missed you....catch up next week!

SarahXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Witchie...hope you ok sweetie...We've been worried about you hun.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes Sarah they are - and they're yummy  - remind me of being a kid and getting them from ice cream van at school yum yum

Hey witchie - nice to hear from you chuck - sorry you've been feeling a bit  ..hope you feel more   soon

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I used to love cider lollies!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Witchie, hope your ok we've missed you.

I've been all over the place this weekend. ended up having an indian on friday night, felt so guilty on saturday morning went to the gym. then the rest of the weekend i havent known if coming or going so have eaten sarnies for tea and other strange things.  

brekkie - 2 weetabix
lunch - tin of ww soup, yogurt
tea - quorn cottage pie and veg


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls  

Not a too bad weekend for me    Friday I had GMK Tuscan Bean Soup  very yummy and a few glasses of wine  

Saturday - I had the leftover soup for lunch then went out for a meal with my mum and dad (and DH of course!!)  I had garlic king prawns and chicken supreme (very yummy but a bit  ) and 3 glasses of wine NO DESERT!!!

Sunday - We had chick pea burger type thingys (forgotten the name  ) and peppers stuffed with goats cheese for lunch....and a kebab for dinner and a glass of wine 

so a bit naughty  

Today

B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Chick Pea thingys with Salad (will tell you the name when I remember  )
Dinner - Mackeral stuffed with herbs and pine nuts


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I think your entitled to be all over the place hun, take it easy on yourself  

Well...I had my low fat curry on Friday night, with a small bit of rice and a quarter piece of naan, I bought a pack of 12 indian snacks and just cooked 4 little one....boy did I pay for it afterwards.! Not to self...low fat curry and accompanyments do not mix with Xenical! I had bad   on Sat too, and only had a crumpet and 2 WW toast all day! Say night we went to friends and got take away...more curry! Was good though and hardly had naything. It was all veggie dished too and no creamy sauces. Had a few drinks as well though.

DH weighed me last night. Last Sunday night I was 13st6, last night I was 13st2 so he was pleased. Just got to keep it up now!

Today:
Oat creal with semi skim and pro-active drink
veg pasta bake
Sweet potato and goats cheese burger From Sainsburys Veggie range, low fat and look yum!) with JP and steamed veg.

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well done Kerry - bet that made you feel really  

Well 

Friday -dh cooked a lovely chicken lasagne with wheat free lasagne sheets  (it was yum yum but a little   me thinks!)
Saturday - cereal, no lunch and then we didn't finish painting til 10pm...so we were very   and had a takeaway pizza. 
Y'day - cereal, no lunch and then had marinated tuna steak, v small jp (so much so dh managed to shrivel it up to nothing in the oven) and salad 

so am trying to make up for Friday and Sat!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well Done Kerry!!! That's agreat loss


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks   Am trying very hard, and I feel better too. Although I can feel the AF munchies starting today but have just had a banana to quash the demons! Roll on 1pm for lunch! Your doing so well on your GMK diet! I bet you feel more energised?

Well done B3ndy for being good!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry - that is a fantastic loss - well done  

I should have had a loss this week - what with all the Met Bum and being sick, have not really been able to eat very much but am back on the diet with a vengeance today so I will try to be good.

Today:
Brekkie - cheerios & skim milk
Lunch - left over casserole
Dinner - might try that chicken dopiaza (Lloyd Grossman) which flower told us about

B3ndy, mmm, take away Pizza, not had one of those for ages.

Sarah - you are doing great on the GMK diet, well done and keep it up hun.

Flower - not surprised you have been all over the place -  

Witchie - where are you?  Hope you are ok

Wonder how Sal is doing on hols?

Does anyone know how to make pumpkin soup?  I have bought a massive pumpkin and then realised I dont know how to make soup!!!

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not a fan of pumpkin, but I'll root out a recipe for you.....

Pumpkin Soup
Preparation Time: 15 minutes
Cooking Time: 20 minutes 

Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 medium onion
2 garlic cloves
6 tbsp oil
1.5kg (3lb) pumpkin
2 bayleaves
300ml (1/2 pt) milk
300ml (1/2 pt) single cream
salt and pepper
  

Instructions

1. Chop the onion, crush the garlic and saute in the hot oil until the onion is transparent.

2. Peel the pumpkin and cut into 1cm pieces. Add to the onion along with the bayleaves, salt and pepper. Cover and cook for 15 minutes until the pumpkin is soft.

3. Transfer to a liquidiser, add the milk and blend until smooth. Add the cream and reheat gently before serving.

The 3 volunteer chefs each made their own variations:

- skip the cream and add vegetable stock
- skip the bayleaves and add rosemary
- add more garlic or add mild curry spices

Hope that helps hun

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Kerry - you are a star!!!  Think I better skip the cream though  

Am going to make this tonight and hopefully it will do for lunch for a couple of days.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes defo skip the cream! You don't need it, and I'm sure with veg stock it will have more flavour.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane - if you look on the recipe thread I posted a WW recipe for spicy butternut squash soup, it says that you can also make with pumpkin so that might be worth a look.  Its fat free, no points on WW and low cals


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry - WELL DONE!!!  I am very proud of you. keep up the good work


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks honey. I'm trying.

The Sweet Potato & Goats Cheese burgers I bought look lovely! They're pretty low fat, and they have lots in the range...its called "Not just for Veggies" range and they have all sorts.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sounds yummy Kerry...we hadn't really tried goats cheese before GMK but now I love it!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they sound gorgeous actually, might pop in sainsburys tomorrow on my way to my friends as we dont have one right near us.  are they frozen or fresh?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

They are fresh with all the indian/italian stuff. Worth a look.

I love goats cheese, and its better for PCOS than normal cheese. WHen I had acupuncture ages ago she told me to stick to Goats milk and cheese, doesn't contain the same things as cows milk/cheese and is better.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I love goats cheese


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

actually kerry I was reading up on PCO last night and since cutting our dairy (apart from milk in my tea  ) I think my skin has improved slightly  

We had red peppers stuffed with goats cheese y'day was very yummy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It will help hun, and will help with digestion as well. Cutting wheat might also help, but I found that really hard, I hate wheat free bread its disgusting!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ooh that's good I am not eating bread at all on GMK diet (not a big fan before anyway) and we are allowed pasta once a week and its wheat free......I thought it would be really hard to stick too but I am quite enjoying it .....I like to have a treat at the weekend thou


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Which GMK book is it, I might have to get it!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just added some pumpkin recipes Jane

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45030.new#new


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Its the 'you are what you eat' cook book


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
I managed to be quite good, pollished of some low fat crisps when i got in from work but at least they're low fat. then had quorn cottage pie and veg.  I can't get to the gym this week  as I've got a lot going on after work all week

brekkie - oats so simple with skimmed milk
lunch - WW salmon pate with rye crackers and tomato
tea - WW cheese and onion roll with beans


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was very very very bad.

Fish and chips,curry, chocolate full english breakfast, bread and pie. Terrible really. but I am going to be good now. I had a sneaky weigh this morning and looks like only 1/2 lb on so now I have to get back on the wagon in time for egypt.

I must admit though I felt pants after eating all the rubbish food


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I had a bad eating day yesterday as well...I think it must be   munchies, but will be good today and going shopping later so will stock up again.

Sal....glad you enjoyed yourself. Half a pound is nothing, you'll get that off in no time  

Today..
Sugar Puffs with semi skim
Garlic & Herb pita with tuna mayo
Quorn cottage pie (homemade) with steamed veg.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry what were the goats cheese burgers like?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh and I had chips with everything. But like you Kerry it was af munchies. I have lost inchies though I am now a size 14. I never honestly thought I would ever see a size 14 ever again. and I couldnt of done it without you lot


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

1/2 lb is nothing Sal and you are amazing....a size 14 is great isn't it?  I bet I will put loads on when I am away....but will get straight back on GMK when I get back cos I do feel better for it!!!!

We had Mackeral stuffed with garlic, pine nuts and parsley last night with Salad and a glass of red wine......my friend popped round and I made her garlic chicken with chips and salad and I wasn't even tempted to pinch a chip!!!  I am sure that will change once I am on hols  

Today
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Goats Cheese and Egg Salad
Dinner - Aromatic POached Chicken


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal thats amazing, well done you, i'll be happy when i'm in a 14 all over, i can get into 14 tops but not bottoms! xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am upside down to you then. 14 bottoms but big (.)(.) so srill a 16/18 top


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The burgers were ok.....quite crumbly though so not easy to pan cook. I fried it with fry light spray and had it in a bun with salad. It was ok.

Garlic chicken and chips sounds delish!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had a ciabatta with home cooked ham,cheese and pineapple with chips and ketchup and a v little side salad yesterday for lunch. yum yum


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

that sounds delish Sal

Kerry - the garlic chicken did look nice I made garlic butter and put it on the top then cooked in the oven!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

right stop it I am starving and if we were still away we would be having a cream tea now


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

good job you are home then Sal!!!!  

I am just eating some grapes as starving


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...I'm going to try that!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

shopping tonight for some healthy options. I think maybe fish for tea tonight


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - Hope you didn't mean you are gonna try garlic chicken.....looked very fattening!!!!! 

Sal - Mmm Fish what you gonna get?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyones brought in halloween goodies in, parkin, treacle toffee, scones and "blood" jam with cream, chocolate novalties etc.  i'm gonna have my lunch and try and fill up before they start tucking in.

never thought of putting the garlic butter on the chicken sal, good idea. Kerry, i make my own with flora light and fresh garlic chopped so not too bad   i might get them burgers tonight and try them, can you cook in the oven?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

might have some salmon and pasta or trout and veggies . See what takes my fancy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal......

Kerry - if you do Flower's low fat option it will be OK!!!  I used full fat butter for my mate last night    I added parsley to the butter too  

Flower - be strong hun you can resist those goodies


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

BTW whats Parkin?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will use Flora Pro-active! Help my cholesterol! 

No idea what Parkin is!! 

Could eat a horse, that [email protected]@dy witch....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

parkin is a cake. I think it is like ginger sponge you have it sliced at bonfire night and around halloween. You lot have never lived


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you never had parkin?  its very traditional for halloween/bonfire night

if you make your garlic butter kerry i sprinkle in some mixed dried herbs too if you have any in.  i love it on bread too and cooked in the oven 

starving - will get my pate out the fridge


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if anyone likes smoked salmon, this new WW pate is gorgeous.  its made with cold smoked and kiln roasted salmon with red pepper, creme fraiche, horseradish and lemon juice!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sounds nice!!!!  Just tucking into my goats cheese and egg salad  

Sorry never had parkin   maybe its a northern thing


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think it is but Kerry hasnt heard of it either. She does live in south Manchester though slightly more up market!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just posted some recipes that I have made recently if anyone is looking for ideas


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

How good am I?

everyone is tucking into scones, thick cream and jam and I have said no thankyou and had my WW bar instead.  I was VERY tempted, especially as I feel so down at the moment, but then Witchies voice popped in my head, what do I want more, the scone or IVF.  It works!  

Trouble tonight is going to mum and dads to meet dh from work then going to our friends so will be getting in quite late tonight then there is the halloween goodies Ive got for the kids.  but if I can resist a scone i can resist anything!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well done Flower not sure I could resist a scone with jam and cream  ..........lucky beggars I wish I was 21 again and built like a racing snake   I used to be able to eat anything and NEVER put weight on   what the hell happened?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've never been like that. a moment on my lips is a lifetime on my hips.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna make that goats cheese salad at the weekent sarah it sounds gorgeous.  are pine nuts fattening on WW does anyone know?  did you make it last night for today's lunch so it keeps ok?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah I was the same until I went on the pill at 16! Then it was all downhill!!

Flower...I don't think they are very high in points hun.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower not sure it keeps OK...we had it warm for Sunday lunch and todays salad was different hun just goats cheese, egg, lettuce, toms and cucumber


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i was good yesterday. I have the nurse tomorrow for weigh in so not looking forward to that


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You'll be fine Sal, you've had a holiday plus unwell so you'll soon get things back in the right direction 

My tea was a strange one last night as we were visiting our friends.  I popped to mum and dads first so had a cheese sarnie there with low fat cheese.  Then didnt get home until 9pm so just had my WW cheese roll that I'd defrosted and 2 slices of toast.

My scales at home say I've lost a pound but thats before I've eaten!

Sarah, I'm gonna make that goats cheese thingy at the weekend 

Kerry, couldnt find those burgers in our sainsburys last night.  got a couple of their low fat range ready meals though, chicken tikka biryani and chicken meatballs with rice, they'll do for during the week after gym etc next week.

Going to my other friends on Sat where we should have been going last week but had to cancel at the last min and we're having a takeaway, so gonna go gym Saturday day to make up for it.

brekkie - oats so simple with skim milk
lunch - tin of WW soup (morocccan tomato and chickpea)
tea - its naught night  but I might just do the low fat chicken dopiaza (lloygrossman) but have some naan with it or chips


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I had another off day, this [email protected]@dy witch...I wish she'd just show her face. I've now got a horrid spot on my cheek too, a sure sign she's coming.

Will try and be better today. trying  a new class at the gym tonight, Street Dance. Should be good. I'm going to try and go to the gym tomorrow and Saturday as well, all helps.

K
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey peeps  

last night we had fragrant poached chicken (I think that was what its called)

Today - Bfast - Fruit
Lunch - Fragrant Poached Chicken
Dinner - Salmon with spinach and leeks



God I cannot wait to et to NY and eat a chilli dog


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i always enjoy xmas and hols so much more because i eat what i want and enjoy it because been good inbetween!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going to try and be as good as posisble until Xmas, then do the same, have nice food and enjoy it......MMmmmmm  cheese....

XX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

2lbs off 

I finally got my 2 stone loss woooo-hooooo   and another 1lb on top!!  

Sarah, got my ingredients for the peppers with goats cheese 

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - chicken salad
tea - going to my friends house and were all taking pizza etc so i'm taking a WW garlic mushroom pizza!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done chick i am so proud of you


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Peeps - Haven't weighed yet BUT I feel like I have put on have that af bloat feeling  

Flower - well done you    You must be well chuffed.

Today
B'fast - Museli
Lunch - Tuna Salad 
Dinner - Veggie Chilli

Any one every tried Falafals?  Think that is what they are called....made with chick pea and spices  they are very yummy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i have had them they are Egyptian and they always serve them for breakfast!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah they are yummy they do some by Couldron in the veggie section in the supermarket where the quorn stuff is


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am starving hungry it must be nearly lunchtime now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....well done honey, thats great! Motivation for me to get my ass in gear! 

I'm so full. Had a small bowl of Optivita  and 2 thin slices of organic mixed seed bread with reduced fat PB for breakkie....won't be eating much for lunch. Think Met is taking away my appetite again. Had mash and pea's for tea last night, was too tired to make anything proper - thats my favourite comfort tea! Wasn't that hungry anyway.

Haven't had falafel for years, they are nice!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh well GMK says falafals are very good to eat   we had them at the weekend... thought you would have had them sal as they are egyptian


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

they are usually alongside the chocolate donuts at breakfast. Needless to say the donuts usually win


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

making a healthy curry tonight. Flower did you try the pataks one??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going to do Quorn cottage pie tonight...can't wait!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i had cottage pie last night with a mountain of brocoli and carrots. lovely winter food


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, no i didnt yet, i've got a lloyd grossman to use up.  i could only see the jars and the tins were madras, they had sold out of rogan josh so will get one next week

I'm going to have to resist full fat pizza, wedges and whatever else everyone brings tonight and stick to WW pizza.  how many points would a dough ball be?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

eat it stood up it might not count as much.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

uh ohhhh....i've got a munchies attack. my salad didnt touch the sides so i've had a crumpet off my colleague.  i hope its passes!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

drink a big glass of water and have a hot choclate if you have one thats what I have done. and your allowed something warm on a cold day like today


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

My tuna salad was LUSH it was fresh tuna that I cooked last night (bowie had some too  ) with balsamic vinegar as a dressing  I am stuffed BUT i have onion breath


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm stuffed after my tiny JP and cottage cheese with salad! Just drunk 2 big glasses of water as well. Got Options for later, bought little sachets in Tesco yesterday, on 22p!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've had 3 glasses of water. forgot my options drinks at shopping last night, got 2 at home will try and remember to bring one in for tomorrow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Tina what a pain in the  . Stick to it this week and I'm sure you'll have a really good loss next week!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tina - its OK to stay the same especially AF week    My af got me y'day   and I feel so bloated I know I won't have lost anything   years ago when I went to WW I used to always put 3lb witch week .

GL for next week


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Tina  Stick with it chick I suffer with terrible water retention and can put on upton 8 lbs

I have just got back from the nurse and  2lbs off god knows how with all the crap I ate over weekend. I am now the proud owner of a bmi 26

Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow Sal fantastic! You're an inspiration!  

Tina....you'l be fine, I've managed to lose on Clomid as has Flower...she's done brialliantly!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks chicks i couldnt of done it without you lot

tina my BMI was 38 when I started and with this loony lots help I have lost 5 stone 3 lbs


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well done on your 2lb losses Flower and Sal

Also lots of  to Flower for breaking your two stone 

And extra big  to Sal for well and truly showing us what we can do if we stay as determined and motivated as you - 

























I stayed the same this week - but not too  about that with all my af bloat

here's to next week chicks!



S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I stayed the same too    must be af bloat too ....althou proper af now actually here yet...still spotting  

well done Sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
Honestly, AF bloat can make a big difference to your weight losses, so dont let it put you off.  Tina, if i can help with anything on WW just let me know.  I've lost 2 stone 1lb whilst taking Clomid so you can do it 

Sal, you amazing fantastic woman - WELL DONE YOU !!!!!!!!

I went slightly off course last night. took my WW pizza to my friends but had a few crisps and chicken and fish coujons.   I was probably over my points but just.  Dh is out tonight which is always a problem as I'll end up drinking wine and then hitting the nibbles as bored, gonna watch a film and hope it passes. Actually I might nip to asda tonight and get some low fat nibbles in.

Brekkie - oats so simple
lunch -tin of WW soup, WW bar
tea - Sainsbury's good for you chicken tikka biryani


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was good and I will stay good. Only 52 days until xmas !!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

52 days thats not a lot, easy peasy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thats the spirit we can do this ladies


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

We had Veggie Chilli last night  

Today 
B'fast - punnet of grapes
Lunch - Falafals with Salad
Dinner - Veggie Chilli (leftovers  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I made Quorn cottage pie and DH loved it, even had seconds! Now that is amazing, and his man flu must be on its way out!  

Today:
Optivita with semi skim, 1 slice toast with RF PB
Left over cottage pie
Left over cottage pie!

Going to a jewelry party tonight so might have a few wines, and some nibbles. But I am planning on going to the gym tomorrow afternoon, and possibly sunday as well! I think I will have stayed the same this week as I'm positive   is on her way!

52 days is that all! I'm so excited     

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Be good ladies just keep thinking only 52 days to go 

kerry be good at your firneds and stay away from the really fattening nibbles

flower  If you get bored on your own have a drink or read the paper before you stick your head in the fridge

Sarah  Keep away from the treacle toffe e( I lost a crown with it once)

be good girlies it will be worth it in the end

Sal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sal !  I will be good, i'm gonna get some quavers in for tonight's nibbles for my movie and some red wine. so i stay away from all the naughty stuff!

Kerry, give us your quorn cottage pie recipe, mine was too bland last time, i've been buying the ready made one


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

DH bought some red wine the other day cos he says its better for us   I prefer white thou  

Mmmm Quavers


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll post it on the recipe thread hun.

I'll drink anything!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I like red wine with food or cosying up at home (although sometimes we do have white) but drink white wine and soda if in a pub usually


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love Rose - White Zinfandel is lovely, the new Pino Grigio Blush is nice too.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls, how have we been?

I've been quite mixed, good most of the time but had a few naughty things. had pizza at my mates on saturday but i knew i'd be having it so was good all day. didnt get to the gym as I've felt like I'm getting a cold and slept like anything but going tonight and tomorrow night.   Sarah, had your goats cheese peppers yesterday, loverly 

brekkie - WW toast
lunch - chicken, rocket, toms in a pitta, WW yogurt
tea - not sure yet probably pasta or chicken with something (whatever is the quickest after the gym!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done flower we alldeserve a treat now and then

I was mixed too. I had pizza with salad bar on saturday and last night I had a magnum ice cream and a packet of crisps. But I was good all day. and I did goouton my bike last night. It is getting way to cold for me now though


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

I was a little naughty...... 

Friday - I had 5 chocolate hob nobs and 3 glasses of wine for dinner    (nothing else!!!)

Saturday - was good all day and at the bonfire   we all stopped for an indian on the way home so me and dh had chicken shaslick (sp) with a boiled rice to share.  Had 4 glassses of wine thou  

Sunday - we went out for Sunday Luch....I had roast lamb with roast pots and loads of veggies...and a lovely bowl of vanilla ice cream (homemade) 
That's all I had y'day.

Today - 

B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Goats Cheese Salad
Dinner - Salmon with orange and soy sauce with steamed veggies


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I wasn't very good.....sorry  . Too much to drink friday, ate crap Saturday to recover, nice meal sat night and crap yesterday. Went to the pub fr tea last night, dad's treat, and had nice meal.

Back on the train today. DH said I didn't have to weigh in last night I could do it tonight after the gym.

Stopping Xenical as I think they are making my BP higher than it was, and it was already high.

K
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aww kerry maybe you should come off them then especially if your BP is being effected


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It was so high on Sat night, I could feel my heart beating out of my chest! Not good.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is that one of the s/e of xenical hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes I think it might be....it just doesn't seem to be working for me. I've been good for 2/3 weeks and hardly lost a thing. And if its just making me feel ill there's not much point in taking it. Might ask about Reductil instead, unless S/E's are similar.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Reductil can give you high bp. Mine has been ok but they do like to keep an eye on it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've just eaten a shortbread biccie because i'm stressing over all the crap thats being thrown in our way, and now i feel guilty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont feel guilty chick your doing a wonderful job with the diet. Just take a deep breath and STEP AWAY FROM THE BICCIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

FLOWERPOT!!!!

I felt like that when I popped out of the office a while ago....I was so tempted to buy a king size snickers   I put my hands in my pockets and kept walking


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls
got to save some points this week for a yummy pasta on sat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

one of the girls has brought in a tin of WW tuna with tomato and herbs and has spread it on ww toast, just had a taste, really yummy.  one point for the tin


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I will try and be good this week too and see how it goes. Want a ncie lunch on sat.

Bought a chicken to roast last week when I shopped. Came to cook it this morning (dh is at home today) and it was off! Yuck....sent DH to buy a ready cooked one from our local deli for tea with JP and salad. Meant to be going to class but with my chest feeling tight I'm not sure I'll go.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Urghhhh gone off chicken smells rank   doesn't it?

Flower - Mmm I used to love that tuna when I did WW its delish 

DH has phoned the cats are so pleased to see him they have brought him a pressie (a live bird)

Hey forgot to tell you....on our way out y'day we were driving down our lane when we saw the grey cat just about to enter our cat flap!!!    I chased it off and threw stones at it!!!! just to frighten him not to hit him (although I felt like it) he came in Saturday when we were home and frightened them...I think he visits when we are at work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

the cheeky begga sarah!  your poor babies  being scared

i have a horrible feeling there was a ladybird in my sainsburys curry on friday

kerry i wouldnt go hun not if it exertional, a steady walk with max might be better


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ew to the ladybird! What makes you think that

Sarah....poor babies, keep the nasty grey cat away!   at chasing him with stones!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ladybird?   did you poo a ladybird out or something?    

Kerry - honestly I was mad at the grey cat, dh killed himself laughing I shouted 'STOP THE CAR' and jumped out like on the bill   i


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the bill !!!

Well i was having this chicken tika biryani good for you range, and i saw something that looked like a ladybird but couldnt be sure, i didnt want to show dh as he was eating the same and put him off so i decided it was just a peice of you know they have that stick thing they put in pilau rice and put it on the floor next to me (like you do).  Anyway, yesterday dh was trying to put something on a tissue to throw out and i said whats that and he said a ladybird   He said its not alive.  You don't say! probably because i cooked it at 200 degrees the day before    

I should sue!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG !  Poor little thing being curried and cooked @ 200 c


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

healthy eating going a little too far


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wonder how many points they are??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was sort of good. Only had 1/2 lager and went to the pub on my bike. then had small spag bol but then a slice of chocolate log with a little cream


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was quite good, could only manage 30 mins at the gym (tredmill and rower) as my cold made my chest hurt.   Had a sit in the steam room to help it, even tho on the 2ww, i've gone past caring.   Then made chicken dopiaza (lloyd grossman) with boiled rice.   Gonna try the gym again tonight hopefully

brekkie - oats so simple
lunch - chicken tikka sarnie with salad, WW yogurt
tea - pasta and tom sauce


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was fine until DH said there was one mini pack of Maltesers and a mini milky way left in teh cupboard! I ahd them and felt really guilty afterwards! Anyway, walked Max and had healthy tea of roast chicken, JP and sweetcorn. It was yum!

Going to be good today.
Breakfast....Sugar puffs and semi skim, 1 toast with low fat PB
Lunch....2 ww bread with 2 quorn sausage & brown sauce
Tea...Quorn sweet chilli stir fry

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tell your dh not to tell you next time, he is supposed to be supporting you naughty boy  !!

this cold is making me constantly hungry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

my cold has gone but I am stil constantly hungry

Cottage pie with cabbage and carrots for me tonight


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

still seen as AF came today kerry you did well not to eat more choc, i would have 

Not had cabbage for ages! sal your tea sounds perfect for this horrible cold weather


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thats what I thought some comfort food without the calories. I just love savoy cabbage I could eat a whole one. Shame I cant have the syrup sponge and custard for afters though


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

can't wait for saturday   Shame we have to drive. maybe next time


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah next time but we would have to look after B3ndy now she has become a lush


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Urghhhh Cabbage.... 

Had Salmon with steamed veggies last night

Today 

B'fast - Museli
Lunch - Salmon Salad
Dinner - Wheat free pasta with roasted cherry toms



 Kerry!!!!  I am still feeling bloated this week, must be af still


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've not been very hungry for a few days, wonder if its the Met kicking in again?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sarah try lightly cooked brocoli it helps with the bloating. And you leave my cabbage alone I know it is an aquired taste but I love all veggies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

could be kerry, how you feeling off the Xenical?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Do you like sprouts Sal?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...better already! Think I'm just generally run down!

I love all veggies as well, except pumpkin!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats great kerry, you'll be ok with pasta then now 

Mmmmm might make a roast chicken sunday dinner with loads of veg this weekend


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

All the nice winter ones are in season roast parsnips,sprouts and cabbage yum yum pigs bum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

god i am so hungry again today, i always get hungry when i've got a cold


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I LOVE parsnips


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I do if they are roasted in the oven 

i'm gonna do some with chicken on sunday yummy!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not sure if i will go to the gym now, but i feel i must to get a weight loss tomorrow    But legs are aching with this cold and have no energy. do you think exercise can you make you feel worse?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, your not meant to exercise when you have a cold, something to do with it putting pressure on your heart. Maybe a swim and steam room would be ok though.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah i thought that yesterday, i was wheezy after 5 mins walking on the tredmil. might do swimming instead, it will refresh me.
just having a mint options to warm my chest up!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh I might have one instead of the Penguin that is calling me from the goodie cupboard !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good girl !!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Dragged myself to the gym but just did swimming, only 18 lengths then sat in the steam room for 15 mins to clear my head.  was hard work with this cold but glad i went.   Had some pasta and tom sauce. 

Weigh in day - I dont think I've lost this week, I'll be happy to stay the same 

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - chicken salad sarnie, WW yogurt
tea - naughty night  - although not that naughty, having a veggie mushroom burger (Couldron Kerry - very low fat) on a bun but will have some oven chips


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

didnt have my cottage pie I made a paella instead very yummy and still healthy.

Low fat sausage and mash tonight with CABBAGE!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

SNAP ...I had pasta last night too flower (mine was wheat free thou!)

Today 
Bfast - Fruit
Lunch - Falafals with salad 
Dinner - Poached chicken with parsnips and sweet pots mashed


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I had Tesco H/E Veg Lasagna with a few oven chips, and thats it! Oh two reduced fat hob nobs!

Made mushroom soup last night so thats whats for lunch, and tomorrow..and friday!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry, was looking at the Couldron veggie range, some of it is really low fat, they do falafels too.  i've got some mushroom burgers for tea 

God I hope I havent put on....me thinks the pizza on saturday means I will have!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stayed the same. guess I should be happy with that as I had pizza on saturday and a few other nibbles plus not much exercise with this cold

Have to be exceptionally good, so I can enjoy my italian on Saturday.   gym tonight.

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - ww soup i think (brought pate in but forgot my melba toasts to put it on so gonna try and cadge a tin of soup off my colleague  )
tea - probably WW meal, low pointed so I can save some up


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done Flower that is the hard bit staying the same. I am being good now too I can feel something naughty coming on for weekend. Did you have your naughty night?


2 lb off this week I am now bang on 12 stone. just need to get into the elevens.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

why have you changed names??!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I cant wait to be 12 stone!  I had a semi-naughty night as I want to have what ever I want on Saturday  instead


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

long story check your emails chick.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will do hun xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm doing absolutely rubbish this week! I can't posisbly tell you what I ate last night, but I was disgusted with myself!   Anyway, oneward and upward....day one again today!

Flower....staying the same is good, I'm sure you'll lose next week hun.

Sratch....well done on your 2lbs hun  

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well done on your loss Scratch (Have I gone   - when did the name change happen? have you sent to my work email? I'll check it when I get in at 1130)

You and me both this week Flower...I stayed same too - probably all that booze on Sat  . I'm worrying about next week already. I've got a few   nights coming up so don't know how I'm going to stay good (big party Friday night, TWO italians on Sat and a leaving meal on Monday) i'd better dust down that cross trainer!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

TWO italians on sat?!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah....Est Est Est and then my friend has booked us into an Italian in garstang !


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bloater!!!!!!!!!!!!1 your going to have lovely garlic breath for about a month


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds good to me!!!  at least the afternoon one is quite early


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'll need a lie down in between - I wonder if that would be safe driving along the m56 flat on my back?!! (which reminds me i haven't been there in YEARS - forgotten how to get there - will need to sort directions)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just had No Point Mushroom soup, 2 ww bread toasted with a bit of cheese and onion, that was fine, but the garlic bread called me from the oven and I had 2 pieces. And a 2 finger kit kat.....I'm blaming the cold   Having yet another bad wekk. So much for being 10st before my 31st birthday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was starving at the beginning of the week with this cold Kerry, it always has that effect.    Be good tonight and tomorrow and think of our lovely treat on Saturday 

I had my colleages tin of WW soup, 2 slices of WW bread and a WW yogurt. i'm hungry but got a WW bar to have. thing is i'm doing food shop before going gym as meeting dh at 6pm there so will have to look at the lovely food but not have tea until about 8pm!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not sure what is on tonights menu...DH won't be back till late. Will see what I can rustle up from nothing!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

NEW HOME THIS WAY MY LOVELIES

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73589.0

XX


----------

